# 24 Stunden von Duisburg 2012



## erme (1. Oktober 2011)

Heute geht's los


09:00 Uhr - Singles - 109 EUR Nenngeld 
09:30 Uhr - 4er-Teams - 429 EUR Nenngeld 
10:00 Uhr - 2er-Teams - 218 EUR Nenngeld 
10:30 Uhr - 8er-Teams - 752 EUR Nenngeld 


http://www1.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=2&eventid=8145&lang=de


----------



## erme (1. Oktober 2011)

So hab meinen solo Startplatz bekommen!!

9:03 Uhr alle Solo plätze weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (1. Oktober 2011)

Schnäppchen


----------



## ...Bille... (1. Oktober 2011)

Bin zum 1.mal solo dabei! Wie wird das Wetter?


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir hat es nicht mit dem solo Platz geklappt


----------



## Schwitte (1. Oktober 2011)

2er auch nach 3min voll....


----------



## Bengel73 (1. Oktober 2011)

auch dabei im 2-er...

die Frage nach dem Wetter ist nicht unberechtigt,
würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren 

Grüße vom Bengel


----------



## CC-Freak (1. Oktober 2011)

2er wieder dabei...... jea


----------



## Schwitte (1. Oktober 2011)

Steht eigentlich irgendwo wie viel Startplätze je 2er/4er/8er-Teams vergeben werden?
Hab ich es evtl. irgendwo überlesen oder gestaltet das Skyder dieses Jahr etwas variabler um mehr "sich lohnende" 4er- und 8er-Teams an den Start zu bekommen?


----------



## CC-Freak (1. Oktober 2011)

schon möglich ich habe auch nix gesehen


----------



## Schwitte (1. Oktober 2011)

Die ersten Teilnehmerlisten sind online....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Freak (1. Oktober 2011)

nur single


----------



## Schwitte (1. Oktober 2011)

...stimmt, warten wir noch einige Minuten dann sollten die 2er online sein. Bin gespannt!


----------



## apoptygma (1. Oktober 2011)

die apop is ebenfalls mit dem exto-typen im 2er dabei


----------



## CC-Freak (1. Oktober 2011)

2er online


----------



## Bratwurst123 (1. Oktober 2011)

Alle Listen sind jetzt online.

Rennen ist komplett ausgebucht.

Ich freue mich auf mein erstes 24h-Rennen im 8er.

Gruß, 
Adrian


----------



## yellow-faggin (1. Oktober 2011)

Dieses Jahr im 4er dabei gewesen, nächstes Jahr wieder im 8er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (1. Oktober 2011)

suche Startplatz für 2er Team, wir müssen unseren 5 Platz verteitigen, haben aber keinen Platz bekommen.
Wer will seinen Platz abgeben 

Ist ja zum Glück noch Zeit, da springen ja noch einige ab. Ich sehe das ganz Locker. Wenn wir am 1 August 2012 noch keinen Platz haben dann bekomme ich Panik.


----------



## Down-Hiller (1. Oktober 2011)

Team Schwaben Express ist auch wieder am Start! Mit einem 2er und nem gemixten 4er!

Ich hab jetzt schon wieder MEGA BOCK!!!


----------



## Schwitte (1. Oktober 2011)

Upps, soeben erfahren das unser zweites Team kein 4er-Startplatz ergattert hat. Mir unverständlich, Anmeldung für die 4er war doch noch stundenlang offen oder gab es da irgendwelche Probleme?

*Wer also noch einen 4er über hat....nehmen wir sofort!!*


----------



## wogru (1. Oktober 2011)

Nicht dabei !! Wenn´s klappt bin ich Anfang August in Whistler, wenn nicht versuche ich einen der vielen Absagerplätze ein paar Wochen vorher zu ergattern.


----------



## Schwitte (1. Oktober 2011)

Na hoffentlich gibt's auch so viele Absagerplätze wie in diesem Jahr, war ja wirklich nicht normal.

Bei den 4er und 8er-Teams kennt man das Wechselspielchen ja inzwischen, ob es bei den Solos 2012 auch so ist......


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Nicht dabei !! Wenn´s klappt bin ich Anfang August in Whistler, wenn nicht versuche ich einen der vielen Absagerplätze ein paar Wochen vorher zu ergattern.



 Mist!

Da mir 3 Leute aus einem Trupp bekannt sind, die einen Soloplatz bekommen haben, werd ich da aber direkt mal andeuten, das wenn, wider Erwarten, einer abspringt, was ja hier und da mal passieren kann, an Dich gedacht wird. Vor allen Dingen, weil Du eben ein "rasse-solist" bist. Fänds schade, wenn Du nicht dabei wärst.


----------



## bob09 (2. Oktober 2011)

tja nach vier jahren im vierer team wollten wir jetzt mal im 2er angreifen...aber leider keinen startplatz ergattert..... suche noch ähnlich renne wie das in duisburg. willingen, alfsee und rad amring sind schon vorgemerkt. gibt es noch ein paar schöne in der gegend nrw ??? vielleicht heuer ich ja in einem 8er an hahaha


----------



## lone_wolf (3. Oktober 2011)

Nach erfolgreicher Solo-Fahrt 2007 und missglückter 2010 bin ich 2012 auch wieder dabei!


----------



## exto (3. Oktober 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> die apop is ebenfalls mit dem exto-typen im 2er dabei



Hach, ick freu mir

Darf ich eigentlich Singlespeeden oder muss ich mir noch Schaltkram besorgen um die letzten Sekunden rauszukitzeln? 

Dietmar, schön, dass du nen Platz bekommen hast


----------



## Mareskan (3. Oktober 2011)

2010 2er-Team
2011 2er-Team
2012 Solist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (3. Oktober 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Hach, ick freu mir
> 
> Darf ich eigentlich Singlespeeden oder muss ich mir noch Schaltkram besorgen um die letzten Sekunden rauszukitzeln?



...Kannst du das ueberhaupt noch? Schaltung und Federung und so?

Die RADikalen sind mit 6 Teams dabei: Ein 2er, vier 4er (davon einmal Frauen) und ein 8er...

...wenn ihr also noch nen kuscheligen Fahrerlagerplatz braucht, seit ihr herzlich willkommen...

LG vom Uwe


----------



## icettea (3. Oktober 2011)

2008- 4er
2009-4er
2010-2er
2011-2er

2012- 8er PARTY

Das wird lustig ...


----------



## Toblerone (4. Oktober 2011)

2004 4er
2005 4er
2006 2er
2007 4er
2008 4er
2009 4er
2010 4er
2011 4er
2012 Solo, oh Mann, ob das gut geht?


----------



## md-hammer (4. Oktober 2011)

2004  4er
2005  Solo
2006  Solo
2007  Solo
2008  Solo
2009  Solo in Lofer
2009  Solo in Duisburg
2010  Krank
2011  2er
2012  2er gemeldet aber eigentlich keine Lust mehr mich zu quälen.
               Lieber im 4er oder 8er Team mitfahren und ein bisschen     
               Spass haben am Event.


----------



## Olli5 (4. Oktober 2011)

...Bille... schrieb:


> Wie wird das Wetter?



Ich würde mal auf Regen tippen.....


----------



## Schwitte (5. Oktober 2011)

Olli5 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal auf Regen tippen.....




.....nein! 

Nächstes Jahr ist wieder Staubfressen angesagt.

Gruß Schwitte

*P.S. Nicht vergessen, suche noch ein 4er-Team!! Wer also noch eins über hat*.....


----------



## wogru (5. Oktober 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> .....nein!
> 
> Nächstes Jahr ist wieder Staubfressen angesagt.
> 
> ...



Du meinst Kloake schlucken !!


----------



## Schwitte (5. Oktober 2011)

Bäääh!!!!

Mein Geruchsinn hatte mich schon während des Rennens vor dieser ominösen Pfütze gewarnt. Da konnte nix Gutes drin sein! 
Ich versuchte fortan sie immer an der möglichst schmalsten Stelle zu queren.
Hat sicherlich einige Sekunden gekostet, bei der letzten Durchfahrt vor der Umleitung bin ich sogar freiwillig raus aus den Klickis. War im Nachhinein sicher keine schlechte Entscheidung.....

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## DaKe (5. Oktober 2011)

und schon denk ich wieder an meine Trinkflasche ....?? Hab ich von getrunken oder nicht ......??? Fürn salzhaushalt wars bestimmt gut !! 


DaKe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurvenjaeger (7. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich dieses Jahr als Zuschauer das erste mal dabei war, darf ich nächstes Jahr selber in die Pedale treten. Gestartet wird im 4er mixed.

Ich freu mich jetzt schon wie 'nen kleines Kind.


----------



## House-Rocker (7. Oktober 2011)

Stehe auf der Warteliste... im 4er Team. Hatte 2009 Debüt im 4er.


----------



## zonuk (8. Oktober 2011)

2010 - solo
2011 - solo
2012 - leider leer ausgegangen, aber wenn jemand jemanden kennt der einen soloplatz abzugeben hat, ich wäre bereit


----------



## Schwitte (11. Oktober 2011)

Nenene!

2012 bei den 24h in Lofer starten und automatisch bekommste einen Startplatz für die 24h Duisburg 2013.
Also noch weniger verfügbare Startplätze in Duisburg 2013 nur um das Event in Lofer zu puschen!

Wir sind dann 2013 raus. Schade!
Werden uns nach weniger kommerziellen Alternativen umsehen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Toblerone (12. Oktober 2011)

Find ich auch ein wenig merkwürdig! Zumal Duisburg auch ohne Stammplatzgarantie der Loferfahrer ausgebucht sein wird.


----------



## Schwitte (12. Oktober 2011)

Toblerone schrieb:


> Find ich auch ein wenig merkwürdig! Zumal Duisburg auch ohne Stammplatzgarantie der Loferfahrer ausgebucht sein wird.



So isses. Wie bereits geschrieben, geht es einzig darum Lofer zu puschen, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.

Egal, seit 2006 sind wir in DU regelmäßig dabei, 2013 nicht mehr. Für uns ein nicht ganz unwillkommener Anlass auch mal woanders 24h-Rennen zu fahren. 

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toblerone (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht zu wieviele Statrplätze  bei Lofer 2010 noch frei waren, aber wenn ich mich an eine Kurzurlaub in der Nähe von Lofer im Mai 2011 erinner, war es da verdammt kalt und regnerisch.
Man kann Glück haben, aber in den Bergen beginnt der Frühling doch etwas später.


----------



## sportfan (12. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt doch reichlich gute Alternativen zu Duisburg. 
Nach regelmäßigen Starts ab 2004 sind wir auch in diesem Jahr ausgestiegen. Zuviele Leute, zu teuer.........
Aber Mängel (wenn man welche finden will) gibt es bei jeder Veranstaltung. 
Allen Starten viel Spaß und Erfolg!!


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Oktober 2011)

Wo steht das denn überhaupt geschrieben mit der Startplatzgarantie in Duisburg??
Wir haben ohne Probleme unseren Startplatz bekommen


----------



## Schwitte (12. Oktober 2011)

Betrifft auch DU 2013 nicht 2012!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## md-hammer (12. Oktober 2011)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn überhaupt geschrieben mit der Startplatzgarantie in Duisburg??
> Wir haben ohne Probleme unseren Startplatz bekommen



Hier

Liebe Bikerinnen und Biker, 

an Pfingsten 2012 ist es wieder soweit; die 24 Stunden von Lofer gehen in die zweite Runde. Nach der erfolgeichen Premiere im Jahr 2010 musste in diesem Jahr eine Pause eingelegt werden - in Lofer wurde bzw. wird noch gebaut!

Direkt an Start und Ziel, der Wechselzone und auch auf den Flächen der Expo entsteht die neue Talstation der Loferer Alm Bahnen.  
Die Bauarbeiten werden im November beendet sein, sodass die Planungen für Neuflage der 24h von Lofer im nächsten Jahr schon in vollem Gange sind.

Erneut wird die Strecke durch den Hausberg (ein ehemaliger Luftschutzkeller) im Herzen von Lofer und - wie bei der Premiere - 24 Stunden nonstop durch den malerischen Ort mit seinen engen Gassen führen. Das tolle Bergpanorama des Saalachtals mit den Gemeinden Lofer, St. Martin, Unken und Weißbach wird dabei für eine einzigartige Atmosphäre sorgen. 
Für alle auswärtigen Teilnehmer und auch deren Betreuer bzw. Familien wird es für den Event Spezial-Angebote des Tourismusverbandes Salzburger Saalachtal geben.
Neu im nächsten Jahr ist die Kombi-Wertung (in allen Kategorien) mit den Mountainbike24h der Stadtwerke Duisburg. Wer also bei beiden Rennen am Start ist kommt automatisch in diese Wertung, und kann - je nach Erfolg - wertvolle Preise gewinnen.
Außerdem erhält jeder Teilnehmer der 24h von Lofer 2012 eine Startplatzgarantie für die MountainBike 24h der Stadtwerke Duisburg im darauffolgenden Jahr - also 2013 - und braucht sich nicht am Anmeldeprozedere für 2013 beteiligen. 
Insgesamt können max. 750 Starter in 310 Team´s an den Start gehen. Die Online Anmeldung unter www.24h-lofer.at ist ab sofort geöffnet.
Stephan Salscheider
SKYDER SPORTPROMOTION


----------



## Schwitte (7. Dezember 2011)

Hat sich das mit Lofer also erledigt.

Schlau wer sich dort angemeldet hatte, kann dafür jetzt 2012 in DU zu starten, sollte er nicht eh schon einen Startplatz haben.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## marcusge (7. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn mit Lofer?
Die Seite ist nicht mehr erreichbar und der Link auf der Skyderseite geht auch nicht.


----------



## md-hammer (8. Dezember 2011)

marcusge schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Lofer?
> Die Seite ist nicht mehr erreichbar und der Link auf der Skyderseite geht auch nicht.



24 Stunden von Lofer abgesagt!
Allgemein
Liebe Bikerinnen und Biker,

leider haben wir diesmal keine positive Überraschung, wie das normalerweise zum Nikolaustag üblich ist.

Wir sind erneut gezwungen  und diesmal endgültig  die 24 Stunden von Lofer an Pfingsten 2012 abzusagen.

Einer der Hauptgründe ist, dass uns  durch einen Nachbarschaftsstreit begründet  die Tunnelpassage, welche ein wesentlicher Teil der Streckenführung und wichtiger Bestandteils des Events an sich ist  mindestens im kommenden Jahr verwehrt wird. Nachdem wir davon erst vor kurzem in Kenntnis gesetzt wurden, haben wir intensiv versucht  unabhängig von dem wohl schon länger lodernden Konfliktes  dessen Vorgeschichte wir auch nicht kennen  eine Lösung zu finden, was uns leider nicht gelungen ist. Es bleibt uns deshalb nur die Wahl, den Event für 2012 und auch für die Zukunft zu canceln!

Wie geht es weiter:

Da diese Absage natürlich für alle Beteiligten ein wirkliches Ärgernis ist, möchten wir Euch schnellstmöglich eine interessante Alternative anbieten. Wer keinen Startplatz (egal welche Kategorie) für die Mountainbike 24h der Stadtwerke Duisburg Anfang Oktober ergattern konnte, kann auf Wunsch den Lofer Startplatz  zum Lofer Anmeldepreis  auf Duisburg übertragen. Es fallen damit also überhaupt keine Kosten an. Dieses Angebot gilt bis 13.12.2012. Bitte dazu schnellstmöglich eine Email an [email protected] senden.

Wer von diesem Angebot nicht gebrauch machen möchte, und aus Deutschland kommt, erhält ab 14. 12. die Startgebühr automatisch zurückerstattet. Teilnehmer aus Österreich, die den Betrag überwiesen haben, bitte schnellstmöglich die Kontodaten ([email protected]) zusenden; wir überweisen die Startgebühr umgehend zurück.

Wie erwähnt bedauern wir die Absage der 24h von Lofer sehr und bitten um Entschuldigung für die Unannehmlichkeiten.

Wir wünschen Euch eine besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit!

Stephan Salscheider
 SKYDER SPORTPROMOTION


----------



## marcusge (8. Dezember 2011)

Besten Dank für die Info.
Damit wird es im ausverkauften Duisburg also noch voller.
Werde aber wahrscheinlich eh am Alfsee starten und Duisburg (2008,2010,2011 gestartet, 2012 auf der Warteliste) ausfallen lassen.


----------



## DaKe (8. Dezember 2011)

Na da werden bestimmt einige ihren Startplatz abgeben müssen und für die Leute von Lofer freimachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (8. Dezember 2011)

Wir geben nix ab!

Von der Warteliste auf die Starterliste gerutscht. Mussten als nicht bis 4 Wochen vor 24h-Start warten, wenn das große Startplatzverhökern wieder beginnt.

Da in Lofer eh nur wenige 1er und 2er und ein paar 4er gemeldet waren, werden die in DU kaum auffallen. Einige haben eh schon ein Startplatz in DU 2012, wenn auch in anderen Teamkonstellationen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Christer (22. Dezember 2011)

Die Mountainbike Szene hat es vorgemacht, der Landschaftspark Duisburg Nord zieht nach. Die Nacht wird mit modernster LED Technik erleuchtet. 

Schöne Weihnachtstage @All


----------



## Schwitte (23. Dezember 2011)

Ui, 544.000 EUR für ein "paar" Birnchen. 
Energieersparnis hin oder her, sooo schön ist der  Landschaftspark jetzt auch nicht, dass er permanent beleuchtet werden muss. 
Kann  man auch öfters mal abschalten, freuen sich die Vögelchen & Co, können  sie besser pennen.
In DU gibt es sicherlich genug andere Notwendigkeiten, für  Mittel aus dem Konjunkturpaket II.

Trotzdem schöne Feiertage

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## exto (23. Dezember 2011)

Duisburg hat ja auch sonst extrem viel zu bieten.  Aus der ollen Kohlenschachtel einen attraktiven Ort zum Leben für steuerzahlende Firmen und Bürger zu machen, erfordert manchmal ein bisschen umfangreicheres Denken, als man zwischen 12 und mittag hinkriegt...

Kultur ist kein Luxus, sondern eben Kultur. Wer freudlos im Reichtum leben will, sollte sich vielleicht den Calvinisten oder den Mormonen anschließen!


----------



## Schwitte (23. Dezember 2011)

Schreibt einer, der 200km von DU entfernt lebt.
Schön das Du 2012 mal wieder in Duisburg startest. Gerne zeige ich Dir dann mal ein paar Ecken, wo es wirklich brennt!

Trotzdem schöne Feiertage.


----------



## exto (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich verdiene mein Geld in Ecken, wo's richtig brennt  Die sehen in Duisburg auch nicht anders aus, wie in anderen Städten. Das Löschen ist halt nicht ganz so einfach, wie's manchmal aussieht. Z.B. Braucht's dazu Geld für's Löschwasser...

Dir auch schöne Feiertage


----------



## bob09 (29. Dezember 2011)

hi zusammen, tja bei uns hat es auch nicht mit der anmeldung geklappt. stehen zur zeit auf platz 12 der warteliste und laut skyder sieht es eher schlecht aus einen startplatzt zu bekommen. wir wollten nach drei jahren im 4er team, mal zu zweit starten. da wir aber wohl keinen startplatz bekommen, würden wir uns gerne einem 8er team anschliessen. falls hier jemand noch 2 männliche fahrer sucht wir sind noch zu haben
bitte mail an:   [email protected]

gruss bob


----------



## Schwitte (30. Dezember 2011)

Da seit Ihr richtig gefragte Leute. 
Ich kenne schon zwei 8er, die ihr Team noch nicht voll haben.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## bob09 (30. Dezember 2011)

hi schwitte klingt gut, wo kommen die teams denn her? ich komme aus ob. und mein kumpel aus kr. die können sich ja melden wenn interesse besteht.

gruss bob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab schon mal ne Mail hin geschickt, mal schauen ob sich einer rührt. Kann natürlich nix versprechen.
Die meisten Leute kommen aus D, E, MH, also nicht weit weg von euch.

Aus der Erfahrung raus springen immer ne Menge Leute ein bis zwei Monate vor dem 24h-Rennen ab, speziell bei den 8ern und 4ern. Da werdet ihr auf jeden Fall was finden. Schöner ist's natürlich, wenn man schon früher seine Mitstreiter kennen lernt.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## bob09 (30. Dezember 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mal ne Mail hin geschickt, mal schauen ob sich einer rührt. Kann natürlich nix versprechen.
> Die meisten Leute kommen aus D, E, MH, also nicht weit weg von euch.
> 
> Aus der Erfahrung raus springen immer ne Menge Leute ein bis zwei Monate vor dem 24h-Rennen ab, speziell bei den 8ern und 4ern. Da werdet ihr auf jeden Fall was finden. Schöner ist's natürlich, wenn man schon früher seine Mitstreiter kennen lernt.
> ...




ja cool, danke 
gruss bob


----------



## bob09 (20. Januar 2012)

wir haben ein team gefunden! thx


----------



## xysiu33 (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

suche einen Startplatz in einem 4-er Team 

Falls jemand aus welchem Grund auch immer nicht teilnehmen kann oder will, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Vielleicht hört der eine oder andere von einem freien Platz: würde mich freuen "Wind" davon zu kriene....

BITTE NUR SERIÖSE ANGEBOTE - KEINE ÜBERBEZAHLTE VERKAUF-STARTPLÄTZE


----------



## Bergziege3 (20. Februar 2012)

Bin dieses Jahr das erste mal dabei. Bin sehr gespannt wie es so ist. Wir haben uns als 8er Team angemeldet.
Spaß werden wir wohl haben.


Gruß
Bergziege3


----------



## DaKe (20. Februar 2012)

Bergziege3 schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahr das erste mal dabei. Bin sehr gespannt wie es so ist. Wir haben uns als 8er Team angemeldet.
> Spaß werden wir wohl haben.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoP (8. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen Startplatz in einem 8er Team (eher Fun orientiert)
Bin 36 Jahre alt und komme aus Köln.

Wenn Ihr noch jemanden sucht, bitte melden..

Danke und Gruss

Marco


----------



## marcusge (13. März 2012)

Wird dieses Jahr gar nicht die Strecke geändert?


----------



## Schwitte (13. März 2012)

marcusge schrieb:


> Wird dieses Jahr gar nicht die Strecke geändert?



So früh? Wenn dann doch immer erst ein paar Wochen vorher.
Die Jungs haben letztes Jahr doch erst ein großes Update gemacht. 
Auch wenn die zwei langen Geraden nicht wirklich jedem gefallen haben. 

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## wogru (14. März 2012)

Die Strecke wird doch immer erst nachts geändert, wenn sich einer auf der Abfahrt zwischen den Bäumen auf die Nase gelegt hat.


----------



## DaKe (14. März 2012)

oder wenn das Kackhaus überläuft


----------



## KILROY (14. März 2012)

na, Mahlzeit....
Wenn's dieses Jahr mal wieder von oben nass wird, macht einen so eine 2011er-Pfütze noch nichtmal nachdenklich.
Vom Geschmack mal abgesehen :kotz:


----------



## DaKe (14. März 2012)

*lach*


----------



## wogru (14. März 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> oder wenn das Kackhaus überläuft



na toll , ich hatte es gerade erfolgreich verdrängt !!


----------



## exto (14. März 2012)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich dieses Jahr doch wieder auf der Solo-Startliste zu finden bin? 

Mal seh'n wie das dieses Mal so läuft. Nach den 24 Std am Alfsee, der Grenzsteintrophy im Juni und zwei Wochen Training in Südfrankreich im Juli dürfte so einiges gehen 

Ach so: Wieder mal Stahl, starr und ohne Schaltgedöns, dafür mit groooooßen Laufrädern...


----------



## Schwitte (14. März 2012)

Ähmmm, doch nicht im 2er?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege3 (14. März 2012)

Ein Blaulichtfahrer. Viel Erfolg. Ich werd mal zwischendurch Grillen. 
Gruß
Bergziege


----------



## exto (14. März 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Ähmmm, doch nicht im 2er?
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Nee, ist leider leider was dazwischen gekommen  Aber so'n Einzelstartplatz "außer der Reihe" ist n ganz ordentlicher Trost.

Aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben, hoffe ich. Irgendwann muss ich doch mal die 2er Mixed-Wertung in Angriff nehmen.

BTW: Was ist denn ein Blaulichtfahrer?


----------



## Bergziege3 (15. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> BTW: Was ist denn ein Blaulichtfahrer?



Haben Solofahrer nicht ein blaues RückLicht, damit mat sie besser Nächst erkennt?


----------



## Schwitte (15. März 2012)

Wäre mir neu.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## exto (15. März 2012)

Bergziege3 schrieb:


> Haben Solofahrer nicht ein blaues RückLicht, damit mat sie besser Nächst erkennt?



Bisher gab's immer ne gelbe "Rückennummer". Das mit dem Rücklicht wäre wohl unnötig. Die Solofahrer, die nachts kontinuierlich unterwegs sind, fahren oft ein recht ähnliches Tempo, wie die meisten anderen auch


----------



## KILROY (15. März 2012)

Bergziege3 schrieb:


> Haben Solofahrer nicht ein blaues RückLicht, damit mat sie besser Nächst erkennt?



yep, in 2011 war das so. keine schlechte idee an sich.


----------



## DaKe (15. März 2012)

KILROY schrieb:


> yep, in 2011 war das so. keine schlechte idee an sich.




genau so war es ! finde ich auch gut die idee !


----------



## Schwitte (15. März 2012)

Upps, ist uns nicht aufgefallen, somit hat es den erhofften Effekt wohl klar verfehlt. 

Wie es exto auch schon geschrieben hat, die Einzelfahrer sind eigentlich alle relativ fix unterwegs. Wenn es nur um die reinen Rundenzeiten geht, hätten sich einige andere auch ein blaues Lämpchen "verdient".

Rücksicht nehmen sollte man immer, egal ob Solo oder Achter.

Gruß SChwitte


----------



## DaKe (15. März 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Upps, ist uns nicht aufgefallen, somit hat es den erhofften Effekt wohl klar verfehlt.
> 
> Wie es exto auch schon geschrieben hat, die Einzelfahrer sind eigentlich alle relativ fix unterwegs. Wenn es nur um die reinen Rundenzeiten geht, hätten sich einige andere auch ein blaues Lämpchen "verdient".
> 
> ...



vielleicht hattest du den autopiloten beim rad eingeschalten und hast nachts geschlafen ?? das rad kannte ja eigendlich den weg 

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (15. März 2012)

KILROY schrieb:


> yep, in 2011 war das so. keine schlechte idee an sich.



Wieder wat gelernt! 2011 war ich nicht da.


----------



## md-hammer (16. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich dieses Jahr doch wieder auf der Solo-Startliste zu finden bin?
> 
> Mal seh'n wie das dieses Mal so läuft. Nach den 24 Std am Alfsee, der Grenzsteintrophy im Juni und zwei Wochen Training in Südfrankreich im Juli dürfte so einiges gehen
> 
> Ach so: Wieder mal Stahl, starr und ohne Schaltgedöns, dafür mit groooooßen Laufrädern...



Wie kommts ???? Deine Teampartnerin hat doch gross Angeküdigt mit dir im 2er Mix zu fahren.


----------



## exto (16. März 2012)

Na ja, manchmal läuft's halt anders, als man sich's vornimmt. Immer gut, dann rechtzeitig auf Plan B umzuschalten.

Aber, aufgeschoben ist ja nicht unbedingt aufgehoben. Eines Tages wird's was


----------



## icerider67 (17. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
suche einen Startplatz in einem 4/8er Team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Falls jemand aus welchem Grund auch immer nicht teilnehmen kann oder will, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.Ambitionierter Hobby-Biker mit Quäl-Erfahrung
München-City-BikeMT09/3XAlbstadt-Classic/PremiereTransZollernalb2010/VMTS 2011/4XMarathonlangstrecke Singen u.u.u.u.u.
Vielleicht hört der eine oder andere von einem freien Platz: würde mich freuen wenn`s klappt....mehr Info über PN an [email protected]
BITTE NUR SERIÖSE ANGEBOTE - KEINE ÜBERBEZAHLTE VERKAUF-STARTPLÄTZE


----------



## xysiu33 (20. März 2012)

@icerider67: also beim nächsten Mal bitte mehr Kreativität verwenden !
Den Text hast du ja von mir kopiert - dieser unterliegt allgemeinen Copyright  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=562906&highlight=24+stunden+duisburg+2012

Also Leute: ich war der 1. der einen Startplatz sucht - zuerst an mich mailen.


----------



## Schwitte (20. März 2012)

Der Schnellere wird das Rennen machen...wetten?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icerider67 (22. März 2012)

ja hast recht , bin Neffe von Gutenberg und will auch kein Dr.Titel erschwindeln,nur ein Startplatz in Duisburg 



xysiu33 schrieb:


> @icerider67: also beim nächsten Mal bitte mehr Kreativität verwenden !
> Den Text hast du ja von mir kopiert - dieser unterliegt allgemeinen Copyright
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=562906&highlight=24+stunden+duisburg+2012
> ...


----------



## eddy 1 (26. März 2012)

Gibt's den schon neues von der Strecke ?


----------



## CC-Freak (26. März 2012)

Ja die todes Treppe muss man dieses Jahr laufen.


----------



## DaKe (26. März 2012)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Ja die todes Treppe muss man dieses Jahr laufen.




Was ??? wieso das denn ????????


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## exto (26. März 2012)

Aaaah, wie hab' ich darauf gewartet


----------



## DaKe (26. März 2012)

todestreppe ?

ist da denn letztes jahr wer verunglückt ?

wie du hast drauf gewartet ?? das sie die treppe endlich raus nehmen oder auf den spaß bei der treppe ? das macht ein doch nachts wieder wach das gerüttel


----------



## CC-Freak (26. März 2012)

ja das Problem ist, die Durchfahrt unten ist nicht breit genung und wegen Loveparade.....


----------



## eddy 1 (26. März 2012)

hoch oder runter


----------



## CC-Freak (27. März 2012)

beides


----------



## exto (27. März 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> wie du hast drauf gewartet ??



...auf das Treppenthema an sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (27. März 2012)

Die Treppe laufen, so'ne Sch*****, ich bin nicht gut zu Fuß 

btw: was für ein Gerüttel ? Die Treppe ist doch seit zwei Jahren so glatt wie ein Babypopo.


----------



## Schwitte (27. März 2012)

Strecke ist mir inzwischen egal. Können sie so lassen wie letztes Jahr, nur bitte nicht mehr durch Pippi fahren!
Würde aber die Emscherhalle und den drumherum zur Verfügung stehenden Platz mit einbeziehen (z.B. als Fahrerlager für die Einzelfahrer), wenn man eh schon da vorbei radelt.
Ansonsten, mehr Klos! Waren wie immer deutlich zu wenig....und wenn sie wenigstens regelmäßig gereinigt würden.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## exto (27. März 2012)

Mal ehrlich: Mehr fahren, weniger k*cken  Das ist das Geheimnis für viele Runden und ne gute Platzierung.

Nach 20 Stunden im Sattel macht's auch auf'm vergoldeten Haremsklo keinen Spaß mehr. Da sind die äußeren Umstände dann auch egal.

Guter (jetzt nicht mehr Geheim-)tipp ist übrigens das Damenklo


----------



## DaKe (27. März 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Strecke ist mir inzwischen egal. Können sie so lassen wie letztes Jahr, nur bitte nicht mehr durch Pippi fahren!
> Würde aber die Emscherhalle und den drumherum zur Verfügung stehenden Platz mit einbeziehen (z.B. als Fahrerlager für die Einzelfahrer), wenn man eh schon da vorbei radelt.
> Ansonsten, mehr Klos! Waren wie immer deutlich zu wenig....und wenn sie wenigstens regelmäßig gereinigt würden.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte




ach blödsinn mit den zu wenig klo´s ! die brillen waren immer schön warm vom vorgänger ! ach vergiss es ich schüttel mich gerade !! war ein scherz !


----------



## Honigblume (27. März 2012)

> Guter (jetzt nicht mehr Geheim-)tipp ist übrigens das Damenklo



Ist schon lange kein Geheimtipp mehr ;-) ... war damals bei den ersten Rennen etwas irritiert wenn Herren vom Damen WC kamen, man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## Schwitte (27. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Mehr fahren, weniger k*cken  Das ist das Geheimnis für viele Runden und ne gute Platzierung.
> 
> Guter (jetzt nicht mehr Geheim-)tipp ist übrigens das Damenklo



Da ich im 4er fahre, habe ich mehr als genung Zeit zum k*cken, das ist mein Problem. 
Notfalls auch auf dem Damenklo. Sorry Mädels! 
"Wat mut dat mut".  

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## CC-Freak (28. März 2012)

in 3120 h ist der Start also es ist nicht mehr lange


----------



## KILROY (28. März 2012)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> in 3120 h ist der Start also es ist nicht mehr lange



Gottseidank


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (28. März 2012)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> in 3120 h ist der Start also es ist nicht mehr lange



oh ich hatte 3000 Std training vor Duisburg geplant, dann wirds aber Zeit, oder waren es 3000 km, die Todestreppe bring mich immer so durcheinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcusge (28. März 2012)

Der "Geheimtipp" sind die Klo´s am Kino.
Es könnte nur sein daß jetzt die "Pfütze" noch größer wird, denn da kam die her.


----------



## fuluri (2. April 2012)

Ich suche auch noch nach einem Startplatz.

Gibt jemand einen Solostartplatz ab?

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sportliche Grüße


----------



## marcusge (22. April 2012)

Mich wundert dass hier kein Team Fahrer sucht bei soviel N.N. in den Startlisten


----------



## Dumens100 (25. April 2012)

kommt noch keine Angst


----------



## CC-Freak (22. Mai 2012)

es ist so still hier......


----------



## KILROY (22. Mai 2012)

Klar, man zittert schweigend vor Ehrfurcht.....wegen der Treppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjöRRn (22. Mai 2012)

KILROY schrieb:


> Klar, man zittert schweigend vor Ehrfurcht.....wegen der Treppe



...vor der Todestreppe


----------



## hdamok (22. Mai 2012)

BjöRRn schrieb:


> ...vor der Todestreppe



und der Jauchegrube....


----------



## Bergziege3 (22. Mai 2012)

Vor dem Regen


----------



## Schwitte (22. Mai 2012)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> es ist so still hier......



.....OK!

Wie wird das Wetter 2012?
Streckenverlauf 2012?
Bester Reifen für 2012?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Bergziege3 (22. Mai 2012)

Tja
Wie wird das Wetter?
Regen! 
Strecke?
http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/bilder/24_Stunden_Duisburg/2011/24h_Duisburg_Strecke_2011NEU.pdf
Reifen?
Ich weiß ja noch nicht mal mit welchem Rad ich fahren soll...
Racing Ralf geht immer...
Hoffe nur, dass wir keine Muddy Mary brauchen!


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Mai 2012)

Bergziege3 schrieb:


> Tja
> Wie wird das Wetter?
> Regen!
> Strecke?
> ...



Du hast die Ironie hinter dem Post nicht verstanden


----------



## eddy 1 (22. Mai 2012)

RacingRalf bei der Treppe ??


----------



## marcusge (25. Mai 2012)

Treppe???
Bei einer MTB-Veranstaltung???


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (25. Mai 2012)

Bei 1:17 und 5:13 kannste die Treppe sehen.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (11. Juni 2012)

Für dieses Jahr suchen wir noch einen  Mitstreiter/ eine Mitstreiterin für unser 4´er Team. (Startpreis 109  /Nase) Wir wollen ambitioniert, aber nicht zu verbissen unser Rennen  fahren. 
Bericht vom letzten Jahr
Die Ergebnisliste ist eher zweitrangig und wird eher als Spiegel  der eigenen Leistungs- und Leidensfähigkeit betrachtet, wobei wir uns  keinesfalls kampflos nach hinten durchreichen lassen wollen. Bisher  haben wir uns immer irgendwo im Mittelfeld wiedergefunden. Viel Luft  nach oben-viel Luft nach unten. 
Der Spaß und das miteinander Biken sollen vorrangiger Gedanke sein.  

Wir nehmen auch gern jemanden mit, der zum ersten mal ein 24 h Rennen  fährt. Allerdings solltest Du nicht zum ersten mal auf einem MTB sitzen.  Rein rechnerisch erwarten Dich 6 h Fahrzeit mit deutlich über 100 Km.  Gepaart wird das Ganze mit Schlafmangel, Stress und der Tatsache, dass  Du 24 h mit Menschen verbringen wirst, deren Macken sich erst in dieser  Zeit wirklich zeigen werden.  
Deine Freunde nennen Dich eine Frohnatur? Du kannst damit leben, dass  ggf. jemand im Team deutlich stärker oder schwächer fährt als Du? 
Du fühlst Dich den Belastungen gewachsen? 
*Dann melde Dich jetzt.* 


P.S.: Eine Zusage betrachtet das Team als bindend und verlässt sich auf  Dich. Vergewissere Dich bitte vorher, ob Du an diesem Wochenende Zeit  hast, dass Dein Rad ok ist, keine deiner Oma´s Geburtstag hat, der  Hamster nicht zur Krabbelgruppe muss oder was sonst so alles dazwischen  kommen könnte. 
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 163458 (13. Juni 2012)

*Startplatz  ist vergeben. Hafenmeister wird mit uns zusammen sein erstes 24 h Rennen fahren!*


----------



## MarcoP (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

bin 37 Jahre und komme aus Köln. Suche noch einen Startplatz in einem 8er Team.

Würd mich freuen was zu hören..

Gruss

Marco


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2012)

marcusge schrieb:


> Treppe???
> Bei einer MTB-Veranstaltung???



ich habe gehört man soll sogar teilweise auf nicht geteerten wegen unterwegs sein.


----------



## marcusge (23. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe gehört man soll sogar teilweise auf nicht geteerten wegen unterwegs sein.


 
Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst?!?


----------



## Dumens100 (24. Juni 2012)

MarcoP schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin 37 Jahre und komme aus Köln. Suche noch einen Startplatz in einem 8er Team.
> 
> ...


schau mal auf die Hompage des veranstalters da werden schon Plätze angeboten


----------



## marcusge (25. Juni 2012)

Hat sich schon jemand für das König Pilsener Radler Team beworben?
Hab ich gerade auf der Homepage entdeckt.
Hört sich doch interessant an mit drei völlig Fremden das 24 Stundenrennen zu fahren.


----------



## Jäggi (26. Juni 2012)

Wir konnten den Zweierstartplatz auf der 24h Duisburg Homepage abgreifen ;-)


----------



## KONI-DU (28. Juni 2012)

Wir hätten einen Startplatz für ein komplettes 4er Team zu vergeben.
Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden.


----------



## KILROY (28. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe gehört man soll sogar teilweise auf nicht geteerten wegen unterwegs sein.



Das ist nur ein Gerücht 
Die Strecke wird komplett flachgehont.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guyinkognito (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

aus gesundheitlichen und familieren Gründen hab ich ein komplettes 4er Team abzugeben, wer so kurzfristig Zeit und Lust hat, kann sich ja unter [email protected] melden.

MFG


----------



## SHORTY_DU (29. Juni 2012)

Huhuu!!

Habe leider auch aus beruflichen, gesundheitlichen Gründen ein komplettes 4-er Team abzugeben.
Bitte per Pn melden..
Grüße


----------



## Phini (30. Juni 2012)

Ich würd liebend gerne mitfahren, aber nur in nem 4er oder 8er. Mehr trau ich mir noch nicht zu.
Also, falls jemand noch jemand sucht, ich wäre bereit. Auch wenn ich da noch garkeine Erfahrungen habe!
LG
Sebi


----------



## marcusge (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 
habe gerade festgestellt, daß meine Lampe (Sigma Mirage Evo X) defekt ist und hab nun mal ein bisschen im Netz gesucht.
Mir gefällt die BM Ixon IQ ganz gut.
Kennt die jemand und kann mir sagen ob die für Duisburg reicht?
Fahre im 4-er Team, also nicht die ganze Nacht durch.
War mit der Sigma eigentlich ganz zufrieden, finde aber die LED-Technik mit der Akkulaufzeit der BM ganz nett.


----------



## Jäggi (1. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die Ixon an meinem Straßenrad, die Lichtausbeute ist ganz gut, allerdings ist sie mit ihren vier Batterien recht schwer und in Verbindung mit einer etwas labilen Halterung meiner Meinung nach nur bedingt offroad geeignet. Außerdem hat sich bei mir während der Fahrt schon das Batteriefach geöffnet, so dass der ganze Inhalt auf die Straße katapultiert wurde. Auf der Straße theoretisch zu verschmerzen, im dunklen Landschaftspark nicht so gut. Meine hat auch die StVO Zulassung, das heißt dass der Lichtkegel oben abgeschnitten ist. Das ist im Gelände nicht optimal, da man Bäume und Büsche, die oben in den Weg hineinragen, nicht so gut sieht.
Mein Fazit - eher Finger weg von der Ixon fürs MTB, sie ist eher etwas für gemächliche Stadttouren.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr seit zwei Jahren Link editiert. Bin wirklich zufrieden. Hab damals 70 â¬ bezahlt und fand das schon gÃ¼nstig. FÃ¼r dreiÃig â¬Â´s das StÃ¼ck hab ich grad noch zwei nachbestellt.  Akku hÃ¤lt bei max Leistung etwa 3 Std.  Das reicht im Viererteam dicke. Wer lÃ¤nger Saft braucht, kauft fÃ¼r den Preis halt auch gleich zwei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcusge (2. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Tip.
Werde ich wohl bestellen, allerdings bei der deutschen Vertretung damit das Ding nicht beim Zoll hängt wenn ich es brauche.
Wie wird denn der Akku befestigt?


----------



## Schwitte (2. Juli 2012)

Jepp, wäre mir auch zu spannend. 4 Wochen ist zu knapp. Auf die Dinger haben wir schon deutlich länger gewartet.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## xysiu33 (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo - wer noch einen ambitionierten Biker für einen 4-er oder 8-er Team sucht, ich bin bereit. 

Bei Interesse bitte eine PN schicken.

Bitte nicht alle auf ein Mal....


----------



## Deleted 163458 (3. Juli 2012)

marcusge schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tip.
> Werde ich wohl bestellen, allerdings bei der deutschen Vertretung damit das Ding nicht beim Zoll hängt wenn ich es brauche.
> Wie wird denn der Akku befestigt?



Komisch das ihr immer alle Prob´s mit dem Zoll habt... Bisher kam bei mir immer alles problemlos an. Hängt das nicht mit dem Warenwert zusammen? Mir ist so, als hätt ich das mal irgendwo gehört.

Aber recht hast Du. Sicher ist sicher. Was kost das Teil bei der deutschen Vertretung? (Link?)

Der Akku wird mittels Klettband fixiert. Rahmen, Lenker, Vorbau, Helm. Wo Du willst. Bei mir hängt er immer unterm Vorbau. Da brauch ich mir um die Verlegung des Kabels keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## Power-Valve (3. Juli 2012)

in Sachen deutsche Vertretung: www.magicshinelights.de

:


----------



## marcusge (3. Juli 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261040666083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Die gleiche Lampe wie in dem Link oben nur aus dem deutschen "Warehouse"
Versand aus Saarbrücken in 2-3 Werktagen und das ganze für 37,99 Euro inkl. Versand.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (3. Juli 2012)

marcusge schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261040666083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Die gleiche Lampe wie in dem Link oben nur aus dem deutschen "Warehouse"
> Versand aus Saarbrücken in 2-3 Werktagen und das ganze für 37,99 Euro inkl. Versand.



Wenn man sich seine anderen Artikel anschaut, stellt man schnell fest, dass die Masse als Standort Hong Kong angegeben ist. Ob die Lampe tatsächlich aus Deutschland verschickt wird, ist eher wage Hoffnung.

Meine Lampen waren nach zwei Tagen bereits in Deutschland. Allerdings tatsächlich beim Zoll. Weil der Verkäufer die Sendung nicht falsch, sondern gar nicht deklariert hat. Der Idiot. Sonst wär das Päket bequem mit der Post zur Tür gekommen.

Macht ja aber nix. Das war einkalkuliert. Ich also 40 Km zum Zoll gefahren. Bissl Kohle und Paypal-Ausdruck vorsichtshalber dabei- wegen Einfuhrsteuer usw. Der Zollfritze macht das Paket auf um zu prüfen ob drin ist, was auf meiner Rechnung steht. Soweit alles gut.

"Ladegeräte können sie mitnehmen. Akku´s und Lampen bleiben hier" Sagt der Zollfredel zu mir.

"Weil das CE Zeichen fehlt, dürfen die Sachen in der EU weder angeboten noch verkauft werden. 
Die Teile werden entweder beschlagnahmt und zerstört oder wir kleben das Paket schnell wieder zu und du verweigerst die Annahme" ,sagt der Zollmensch.
Netter Typ. So geht die Ware zurück und ich krieg die Kohle wieder, meint er zu wissen.

Also Verkäufer kontaktiert. Rasche Antwort. Er bietet *ausnahmsweise* eine Kostenerstattung von 50 % an. Als ich das gelesen hab, hätt ich vor Wut ballt den Rechner vom Tisch gefegt!
Zum Glück über Paypal gekauft. Mal sehen was drum rum kommt.

Eines ist jedoch sicher. Aus Schaden wird man klug. Bevor ich in der Bucht nochmal was suche, klammer ich alles aus, was nicht aus Europa verschickt wird. Mich stört der etwas aufwändige Zollkrempel ja nicht so sehr. Auch dass da noch ein paar Kosten anfallen, kann man einkalkulieren, aber auf so einen besch... EU Paragraphenwahn und halbseidene Verkäufer die hoffen bei 99 von 100 vertickten Teilen kommen sie ungeschoren davon, hab ich kein zweites mal Bock.


----------



## md-hammer (8. Juli 2012)




----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juli 2012)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Wenn man sich seine anderen Artikel anschaut, stellt man schnell fest, dass die Masse als Standort Hong Kong angegeben ist. Ob die Lampe tatsächlich aus Deutschland verschickt wird, ist eher wage Hoffnung.



und wenn man sich das angebot richtig anguckt stellt man fest, dass der laden auch ein lager in deutschland hat.
die lampe somit aus D verschickt wird.


----------



## eddy 1 (8. Juli 2012)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phini (8. Juli 2012)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Wenn man sich seine anderen Artikel anschaut, stellt man schnell fest, dass die Masse als Standort Hong Kong angegeben ist. Ob die Lampe tatsächlich aus Deutschland verschickt wird, ist eher wage Hoffnung.
> 
> Meine Lampen waren nach zwei Tagen bereits in Deutschland. Allerdings tatsächlich beim Zoll. Weil der Verkäufer die Sendung nicht falsch, sondern gar nicht deklariert hat. Der Idiot. Sonst wär das Päket bequem mit der Post zur Tür gekommen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Lampe ja aus dem deutschen Shop gekauft, für n paar Euro mehr, 38 statt 32 oder so.
Siehe da, am nächsten Tag war sie da.
Und sie ist echt hell, allerdings ist der Kegel leider nicht anpassbar. Aber ich bin, gerade für den Preis, extrem zufrieden.

Nur hab ich für das Ladegerät eines mit amerikanischem Stecker gekriegt. Ist das normal? Ich mein, bei mir machts nix, weil ich eh mehrere Adapter rumfliegen hab, aber schon bisl komisch...


LG
Sebi


----------



## Deleted 163458 (9. Juli 2012)

@ phini: 
Das mit dem Stecker ist bei meiner "alten" Lampe auch so. Allerdings UK Version. Bei mir war aber ein Adapter bei.

Der paypal Käuferschutz hat übrigens geriffen. Meine Kohle ist aus Hong Kong bereits zurückgebucht.

Hab jetzt auch die 38  Version geordert.


----------



## .nOx (10. Juli 2012)

Suche dringend jemanden, der meinen Startplatz im 4er-Team übernimmt!
Bei Interesse bitte Zeitnah Kontakt aufnehmen!


----------



## kerthor (11. Juli 2012)

Was für ein Team? Just for Fun oder ambitioniert?


----------



## issue (12. Juli 2012)

Nächstes Jahr bin ich aktiv dabei - diesmal nur als Zuschauer


----------



## Mareskan (13. Juli 2012)

Nur noch drei Wochen und hoffentlich mit besserem Wetter.

Grüße


----------



## Trollboy 67 (13. Juli 2012)

kerthor schrieb:


> Was für ein Team? Just for Fun oder ambitioniert?



Hey Thorsten ...bist Du das ???? Biste immer noch auf der Suche...



Gruß Frank


----------



## kerthor (13. Juli 2012)

Trollboy 67 schrieb:


> Hey Thorsten ...bist Du das ???? Biste immer noch auf der Suche...
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Ja! Ja leider!
Dieses Jahr wird es wohl nichts!
Du weist doch just for fun ist nichts für mich.


----------



## Montana03 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir suchen noch zwei Mitfahrer/ Mitfahrerinnen für unser 8er Team. (Startpreis 89  /Nase) 
Da wir uns eher als ein Fun-Team sehen, sollte der Spaß und das miteinander Biken im Vordergrund stehen.  
Die meisten von uns sind schon ein paar mal mitgefahren - Neulinge sind aber gerne gesehen! 
Wenn Du Turns von ca 40 min durchstehst (also 2 Runden), und das so vier bis fünf mal in 24h, dann bist Du unser Mann / unsere Frau. Auf Wunsch können auch 1-Runden Turns eingebaut werden, damit es nicht so langweilig wird...

Bei Interesse bitte eine PN an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcusge (13. Juli 2012)

8 Fahrer mit 5 Turns a 2 Runden?
Das wären also 80 Runden und das nennst du Fun-Team?
Was macht ihr denn wenn ihr mal Gas gebt?


----------



## Montana03 (14. Juli 2012)

marcusge schrieb:


> 8 Fahrer mit 5 Turns a 2 Runden?
> Das wären also 80 Runden und das nennst du Fun-Team?
> Was macht ihr denn wenn ihr mal Gas gebt?


 
Dann fahren wir entspannte Touren zwischen Duisburg und Dortmund. Oder zwischen Saalbach und Torbole. Alles entspannte Enduro-Touren mit Bikes zwischen 14 und 15kg.
Ganz offen: So genau hatte ich das nicht ausgerechnet. Vielleicht paßt 2 Turns zu 1 Runde plus 3 Turns zu 2 Runden besser, stimmt's? 

Einen Mitfahrer suchen wir immer noch, der die Runde vom letzten Jahr in 25 min schaffen kann (Können 95% der Leser hier).


----------



## Jäggi (14. Juli 2012)

So. In genau drei Wochen haben wir schon zwei Stunden hinter uns gebracht. Ein Anfang immerhin. Irgendwie vermisse ich dieses Jahr die üblichen offenen Fragen, Kritiken, Anregungen hier im Forum. Ich finde es gehört irgendwie dazu, deshalb fange ich mal an. Und nein, zur früheren Treppe sage ich nichts.
Im letzten Jahr fand ich den gestaffelten Start super, dadurch hat sich kein Stau an der Treppe ergeben. Auch die Verlängerung der Strecke hat da sicher ihren Beitrag geleistet, ich mußte nur selten wirklich nennenswert anstellen. Ich denke und hoffe, dass  das dieses Jahr so bleibt.
Die absolute "Besonderheit" war sicherlich die Kloakendurchfahrt. Wenn die Strecke dieses Jahr wieder dort entlang führt, bekomme ich alleine schon bei dem Gedanken daran, dass das dort alles noch schön angetrocknet im staubtrockenen Boden sitzt, Pickel, Asthma und Durchfall gleichzeitig. Ich fände es gut, wenn die Strecke, wie in den Jahren zuvor, wieder auf der Asphaltstraße unter der Anlage entlanglaufe würde.
Ansonsten freue ich mich wieder auf ein schönes Event im Revier, dieses Jahr wieder im Zweierteam.


----------



## exto (15. Juli 2012)

Wie viele Jahre hat man dort Stahl verhüttet?

Wenn du für Asthma, Pickel usw. Empfänglich bist, dürfte ein bisschen Pipi-Staub dein geringstes Problem sein...


----------



## Cyclingtobi (15. Juli 2012)

suche noch einen Startplatz! wäre mein erstes 24h Rennen! vielleivht ist ja jemand Verletzt kann seinen Startplatz abgeben oder sonstwie bin offen für alle Arten von Teams!

aber schreibt mir doch einfach


----------



## Olli5 (16. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (16. Juli 2012)

Anstatt die Treppe zu überbauen sollte der Veranstalter in der Ausschreibung unbedingt eine aktuelle Hepatitis A & B Schutzimpfung verlangen!


----------



## KILROY (16. Juli 2012)

ach was, wir fahren halt im wheelie oder manual durch die P-Pfütze, dann gibts auch keine Dusche vom Vorderrad und die Windschattenlutscherei hinter einem hat ein Ende


----------



## Guyinkognito (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

4er Team abzugeben, KOMPLETT. Wer interresse hat, einfach melden! [email protected]

MFG


----------



## marcusge (16. Juli 2012)

Olli5 schrieb:


> Ich bekam heute morgen einen netten Anruf von einer König Dame und siehe da:
> 
> Bin dabei!! Hurra - die Freude ist groß!
> 
> Mal sehen wer mich erwartet


 
Hab auch mal bei König nachgefragt.
Die stellen "nur" die Startplätze, für Fahrerlager und Orga ist das Team verantwortlich.
Stelle ich mir recht interessant vor, wenn man sich 3 Wochen vorher erst kennen lernt.


----------



## Olli5 (17. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Wir haben noch einen Startplatz im 4 er zu vergeben. Vielleicht hat jemand Bock mitzufahren. Wir sind ein Hobby-team und streben eine Mittelfeld-Platzierung an.

Zur Not würde ich auch meinen 2-er Startplatz freimachen, um den 4er zu vervollständigen.

Bei Interesse bitte melden unter [email protected]


----------



## Cyclingtobi (17. Juli 2012)

bunnyrabbit schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wir haben noch einen Startplatz im 4 er zu vergeben. Vielleicht hat jemand Bock mitzufahren. Wir sind ein Hobby-team und streben eine Mittelfeld-Platzierung an.
> 
> ...



habe dir eine Mail geschrieben!


----------



## alienof (17. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (18. Juli 2012)

Uuuund, hier ist gleich das nächste Angebot für nen Platz im 4er.

Unser vierter Fahrer fällt leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aus, somit suchen wir nun Ersatz. Wir sind zwei Hobbybiker und ein Neuling, für die der Spaß an der Sache im Vordergrund steht. Der Rest kommt dann von ganz allein. 

Interessenten laufen mir bitte per PN die virtuelle Tür ein.


----------



## Montana03 (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir suchen noch einen netten Mitfahrer/ Mitfahrerinnen für unser 8er Team. (Startpreis 89 /Nase) 
Da wir uns eher als ein Fun-Team sehen, sollte der Spaß und das miteinander Biken im Vordergrund stehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die meisten von uns sind schon ein paar mal mitgefahren - Neulinge sind aber gerne gesehen! 

P.S.: Wir kommen aus Mülheim / Oberhausen / Dortmund.

Bei Interesse bitte eine PN an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper400 (18. Juli 2012)

So, nach den 24 Stunden solo am Alfsee nun noch einen Startplatz solo duisburg überschrieben bekommen.....Danke

Und schon die ersten Fragen : Sind für Einzelstarter Plätze an der Strecke reserviert ???? Also nahe dran,wegen Verpflegung /Material Wartung und so..... Wie sieht es mit Stromanschluss aus ????? Reich die anreise Samstag oder sind dann die Stellplätze weg und man muss seine Box am Hintern der Welt aufbauen ????

Alfsee war ja bombig organisiert....hoffe Duisburg auch

Erfahrungen ????


Danke schonmal

Und vieleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen vom Alfsee wieder


----------



## CC-Freak (18. Juli 2012)

Sind für Einzelstarter Plätze an der Strecke reserviert ? A B C D E F: Wiese (da diese Sektoren direkt an der Strecke liegen,
werden direkt an der Strecke die Single-Fahrer untergebracht,
anschließend wird mit 2er-Teams, etc.  aufgefüllt)
http://www.skyder.de


----------



## viper400 (18. Juli 2012)

Da ist ja schon fast alles geklärt ;-)

Nur noch zwei Dinge:
Ich darf als solo dann beim vorbeifahren an meinem stellplatz anhalten und pause machen, und muss nicht von der wechselzone zum platz tuckern????

Was ist denn mit dem BLAUEN RÜCKLICHT???? gibt es das vom Veranstalter ???


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2012)

das mit den plätzen für die einzelstarter wird jedes jahr verkündet, aber geklappt hat das noch nie.

wer zuerst kommt ...


----------



## Montana03 (19. Juli 2012)

Also, wir kommen immer Freitag morgens ganz früh. Aber eben weil man für ein 8er Team viel Platz braucht. 
Manche stelle sich so auf, dass sie dicht zur Wechselzone stehen - andere bevorzugen "ruhige" Flächen oder Plätze wo man mit einem Wohnmobil gut hinkommt. 
An manche Flächen ist schon am Freitag eine große Warteschlange - man kann sich ja denken, dass die Herden sich gerne in der Emscherstraße anstellen...
Für Einzelstarter sind die Flächen O bis S gut geeignet, da sie nicht weit von der Wechselzone und den Verpflegungseinrichtungen entfernt sind. Nicht schön ist die Emscherbrücke an den Plätzen C und D, die mit Treppe runter und hoch insbesondere im Regen nervt.
Siehe die Karte:  http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/bilder/24_Stunden_Duisburg/2011/24h_Duisburg_Strecke_2011NEU.pdf
Alles andere gibt es vom Veranstalter bei der Startnummern- und Transponderausgabe.


----------



## Team-D (19. Juli 2012)

Wir haben nun auch zwei komplette 4er Teamplätze zu vergeben. Am liebsten wäre es uns wenn einfach beide 4er Teamplätze einzeln oder zusammen übernommen werden. Also zwei 4er Teams aus denen man vielleicht auch ein 8er Team machen kann. Wir würden euch auch 20% Nachlass auf den jeweiligen Preis des kompletten Team Platzes nachlassen. 

Da ich ganz ehrlich zugeben muss, dass die Chancen im Moment sehr genring sind, die Team Plätze noch zu verkaufen, würden wir eventuell auch Teams organisieren. Den Leistungsanspruch könntet ihr dann selber festlegen. Dafür müssten sich die Teilnehmer aber relativ schnell finden, weil wir ja nur noch 2 Wochen bis zum Rennen haben und sich die Teilnehmer eventuell einmal vorher kennenlernen sollten. Wenn wir ein 8er oder zwei 4er nach euren Vorstellungen organisieren sollen, müssten sich aber bis spätestens 26.07.2012 8Teilnehmer (auch sehr gerne Frauen) bei uns melden. Sollten die Teamplätze vorher "verkauft" werden, würde sich die Team Organisation damit erübrigen. 



Alle Infos oder Anfragen bitte per PN an mich. 

Ein Tipp von mir an alle Biker die im nächsten Jahr ein neues oder neue Teams melden möchten. Wenn ihr ein Team meldet, dann achtet darauf, dass ihr die Teilnehmer persönlich kennt. Wenn ihr die Teilnehmer nicht persönlich kennt, dann nehmt nur Fahrer die nachweislich Rennerfahrung aus den letzten Jahren vorweisen können. Dazu lasst euch am besten noch vor der Anmeldung das Startgeld von den Teilnehmern überweisen. 

Wir mussten feststellen, ne näher der Termin für das Rennen ansteht, je mehr Großmütter der Tante dritten Grades werden krank. Oder der 19 jährige Neffe der Freundin eines Freundes hat sich letzte Tage entschlossen an dem Wochenende zu heiraten. Der nächste hat total vergessen, dass ausgerechnet an dem Duisburger Rennwochenende plötzlich die Oma der Tante eines Freundes ihren Geburtstag feiert. 

Wie man an der großen Anzahl der angebotenen Teams hier im Forum, in diversen anderen Foren und auch auf der Skyder Webseite lesen kann, machen ja andere Teams die gleichen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Christer (23. Juli 2012)

Schaut euch mal das Filmprojekt von Maik Große Lochtmann zum Duisburger 24 Stunden Rennen 2012 an. 

http://www.nachtderrevanche.de/

Filme produzieren kann der Maik ja wirklich sehr gut. Wenn das gehalten wird, was die Webseite verspricht, dann wird das sicher ein super Mountainbike Film.


----------



## 24h-Duisburg (24. Juli 2012)

4er-Team mittleren Alters aus dem Raum Velbert sucht noch ein Fahrer! 

Was du mitbringen musst? Gute Laune und die "Gabe" einen Rundendurchschnitt von 20min zu fahren, denn wir wohlen uns schon im ersten Drittel platzieren.

Lust? Dann bitte zeitnah eine PM an mich.


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (24. Juli 2012)

24h-Duisburg schrieb:


> Was du mit bringen must? Gute Laune und die "Gabe" einen Rundendurchschnitt von 20min zu fahren, denn wir wohlen uns schon im ersten Drittel platzieren.



Wer es nicht ganz so eilig auf der Strecke hat, aber trotzdem starten möchte, darf sich gerne unserem 4er anschließen. Gute Laune und Spaß an der Sache stehen bei uns im Vordergrund, der Rest kommt dann von ganz allein.

*Interessierte bitte per PN bei mir melden.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team-D (24. Juli 2012)

Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> Wer es nicht ganz so eilig auf der Strecke hat, aber trotzdem starten möchte, darf sich gerne unserem 4er anschließen. Gute Laune und Spaß an der Sache stehen bei uns im Vordergrund, der Rest kommt dann von ganz allein.
> 
> *Interessierte bitte per PN bei mir melden.*


 Bei uns sind insgesamt noch ganze 8 Startplätze frei. Genau gesagt zwei 4er Teampakete. Da bis jetzt die Anfrage für die Teambildung von zwei 4er Teams oder eines 8er Teams ganz genau Null/0 war, hat sich die Teambildung wegen der kürze zum Rennen auch erledigt. 

Da wir nun nur noch eineinhalb Wochen bis zum Rennen haben, geben wir die beiden 4er Teamplätze jetzt 

*50% günstiger ab!*​ 
Weitere Infos per PN.​ 

Uns wundert es schon, dass sich erst so viele Teams anmelden und es jetzt fast gar keine Nachfrage mehr nach Teamplätzen oder einzelnen Startplätzen mehr gibt.​


----------



## zadock (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen also ich suche noch nen platz in einem team r mich über angebote freuen....
Mfg pascal


----------



## viper400 (24. Juli 2012)

Warum auf Angebote warten??? sind doch genug teams die noch fahrer suchen.Hier oder auf der Veranstalterseite;-)
Einfach mal anschreiben......hat bei mir auch geklappt;-)


----------



## 24h-Duisburg (25. Juli 2012)

24h-Duisburg schrieb:


> 4er-Team mittleren Alters aus dem Raum Velbert sucht noch ein Fahrer!
> 
> Was du mitbringen musst? Gute Laune und die "Gabe" einen Rundendurchschnitt von 20min zu fahren, denn wir wohlen uns schon im ersten Drittel platzieren.
> 
> Lust? Dann bitte zeitnah eine PM an mich.



Wir haben unseren Mann gefunden.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Gibts es irgendwo eine Seite wo Teams gelistet sind die noch Fahrer suchen ? kann nix finden ausser vereinzelte Threats hier im Forum ?!

Veranstalterseite ? Finde ich garnix oder bin ich blöde ?

Grüße


----------



## Dumens100 (25. Juli 2012)

schaue mal hier
http://www.24h-duisburg.de/content.php?folder=596


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2012)

Ja ich bin blöde 

Leider gehe ich als Frau net ganz durch 

Dank Dir


----------



## Dumens100 (25. Juli 2012)

wenn Du neen Startplatz suchst die suchen nee Frau
Im 8er Team "No Work" wird eine Teampartnerin gesucht: 

[email protected]    oder  01773322594


----------



## Kalimnann04 (25. Juli 2012)

Tach zusammen,

alle Jahre wieder, da waren Sie wieder meine drei Probleme:

Wie soll ich diese 24 Stunden wieder durchhalten ohne vom Bike zu fallen? 
Warum hab ich nicht mehr getan? 
Und warum muss Murphy´s Law wieder bestand haben.  

Uns fehlen noch 2 Beine inkl. Bike.

Ursprünglich als 4 Mixed gemeldet wurde unsere Prinzessin von der Konkurrenz abgeworben. 

Auf diesem Weg suchen wir noch eine Fahrerin oder Fahrer, sollte nicht das Problem sein aus dem Mixed-Team eine Boy-Band zu machen.

Wir im Alter, Anfang gefühlte, Mitte, Ende 39 und allesamt wieder aus Spass dabei (..sagt man wirklich Spass ???), sehen uns sicherlich nicht im vorderen Feld. 

Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich gerne melden. 

Gruß


----------



## Trollboy 67 (25. Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ja ich bin blöde
> 
> Leider gehe ich als Frau net ganz durch
> 
> Dank Dir



hey hey....erinnert die dich an was....

...

...besorg dir son teil für den kopp , dann siehste aus wie dein ex teammate...dann klappts auch.


----------



## marcusge (25. Juli 2012)

Wetter?!?
Reifen?!?
Strecke?!?


----------



## marcusge (25. Juli 2012)

Und nicht vergessen!
Die Treppe ist zum trainieren gesperrt!


----------



## viper400 (25. Juli 2012)

Wetter werden wir wohl bekommen, so oder so 

mit runden Reifen,mache ich hoffentlich nichts falsch, und die Strecke soll tagsüber hell sein, aber nachts wohl dunkel......



Hab mich aber auch schon gefragt ,wo die Diskusionen bleiben


----------



## 24h-Duisburg (25. Juli 2012)

Die Leute haben keine Zeit zum moppern da sie alle trainieren wie die Wilden, was im Endeffekt auch mehr Sin macht, als sich hier die Finger wund zu schreiben. 
Evtl. gefällt auch die geänderte Streckenführung (?).


----------



## viper400 (25. Juli 2012)

richtig, besonders bei dem wetter !!! wurd ja auch mal zeit, das der regen aufhört ;-)aber zum rennen soll es ja schon kühler werden;-)


ich üb schonmal das wachbleiben....schei.. nachtschicht


----------



## fee (26. Juli 2012)

109â¬ - da muss ich als armer Student ja fast 10 Stunden fÃ¼r arbeiten.
Wie ist die Strecke denn so in den Youtube-Videos habe ich so Aspahlt-Wege, Treppen, Rampen und so gesehen - geht das auch irgendwo offroad? Die Attraktion sind wohl die Stahlwerke wenn ich das richtig sehe? Lust hÃ¤tte ich schon wenn nicht so teuer und weit weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper400 (26. Juli 2012)

altes stahlwerk;-)so richtig duch den wald ist da eher weniger.
Ist aber von der stimmung her einfach genial,hab ich mir sagen lassen.....ist mein erstesmal in duisburg ....andere veranstaltungen sind auch nicht viel preiswerter, wenn nicht sogar teurer,s.h. rad am ring....da bist du 150 für ein soloplatz los.....
Ich ziehe es durch und freu mich schon;-)


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2012)

Hey,

Da es mit einem eigenem Team dieses Jahr nicht geklappt hat versuche ich es mal " Last Minute" sucht evtl. ein 4er oder 8er noch einen Fahrer mittleren Alters 

2011 mit wenig Training waren 18er Runden Zeiten möglich dieses Jahr wohl gleiches Niveu trotz noch weniger Training. 

Schäm Dich! 

2013 hoffe ich gehts dann voll ab

Also meldet euch aber 100 Buckz zahle ich net


----------



## Dumens100 (26. Juli 2012)

und Regensachen nicht vergessen die letzten vier Jahre hat es immer mal geregnet einmal sogar soviel das das Rennen abgebrochen wurde


----------



## CC-Freak (26. Juli 2012)

BIld stammt von hier->


----------



## Schwitte (28. Juli 2012)

Nächste Woche um die Zeit läuft bereits die Einführungsrunde bei 23°C und schönsten Sonnenschein!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Jäggi (28. Juli 2012)

Finger crossed, wie man so schön sagt!


----------



## Cyclingtobi (29. Juli 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Nächste Woche um die Zeit läuft bereits die Einführungsrunde bei 23°C und schönsten Sonnenschein!
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



da ist jemand sehr zuversichtlich
aber hoffen tue ich das selbe


----------



## zero-bond (29. Juli 2012)

So sieht's aus, hoffen wir das beste fürs Wetter!


----------



## Bratwurst123 (29. Juli 2012)

zero-bond schrieb:


> So sieht's aus, hoffen wir das beste fürs Wetter!



Mist, da hätte ich eine Ausrede weniger... ;-) Auch wenn man eine Woche vorher noch nicht die Aussagekraft bei der Vorhersage hat... Scheint bislang ja fast ein trockenes Rennen zu werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team-D (30. Juli 2012)

Was ist denn dieses Jahr mit dem Duisburger 24h Rennen los? Sogar die Fahrer die aktuell ihre *Einzelstarterplätze* abgeben müssen/wollen, bekommen diese nicht mehr weg. 


Wir haben nicht eine einzige Anfrage auf unsere zwei 4er Teamplätze bekommen. Deshalb geben wir die zwei 4er Teamplätze jetzt 

*70% reduziert ab*​ 
Das Wetter wird doch super. Gut 20 Grad, kein Regen, kein Gewitter, bestens.


----------



## Bergziege3 (30. Juli 2012)

Wann macht es Sinn das Fahrerlager am Freitag zu beziehen?
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juli 2012)

lies dir mal die letzten 5 seiten durch. da wurde darüber schon diskutiert.


----------



## Montana03 (30. Juli 2012)

Das Fahrerlager am Freitag beziehen - macht nur Sinn im Kampf um die besten Plätze. Sonst ist Freitag nichts zwingend wichtiges los. 

Der Platz ist für ein 8er Team wichtig, kleinere Teams kommen schon irgendwie unter. Der Veranstalter managed das ja entsprechend.

Insofern - wer aus anderen Bundesländern anreisen muß und einem kleineren Team angehört - wird bestenfalls eine Vorhut losschicken. Wer aus dem Ruhrgebiet kommt wird doch allene aus Vorfreude schon Freitag da sein...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Juli 2012)

Sucht ein 8er Team vielleicht noch zwei Fahrer? Mein Freund und ich würden ganz gerne kurzfristig ein paar flotte Runden drehen.


----------



## eddy 1 (30. Juli 2012)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jogibaer1007 (31. Juli 2012)

Mal ne Frage an all die 24 Stunden Duisburg Veteranen:

Wie gestaltet sich eigentlich die Startrunde? - Gibt es da viel Gedränge und Positionskämpfe auch wenn es mehrere Startgruppen gibt?


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (31. Juli 2012)

ja.


----------



## Jäggi (31. Juli 2012)

Wie in einem normalen rennen halt immer...


----------



## f0ri (31. Juli 2012)

Wir werden wohl wieder Stöckchen ziehen um den Startfahrer zu ermitteln. Da hat nämlich keiner so wirklich Bock drauf


----------



## Mareskan (1. August 2012)

Bergziege3 schrieb:


> Wann macht es Sinn das Fahrerlager am Freitag zu beziehen?
> Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?



Wenn du mit dem kompletten Equipment am Samstag anreist wirst du alles vom Parkplatz (bis zu 1km Fussweg) ausserhalb des Geländes schleppen dürfen. Wenn du es dann endlich geschafft hast, in deinen Sektor zu gelangen, wirst du festellen das der Platz für dein Zelt usw. nicht mehr ausreicht, da sich deine Nachbarn mächtig breit gemacht haben. Evtl. muss du dir einen neuen Sektor suchen was einfach nur Zeitintensiv und nervig ist.



jogibaer1007 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an all die 24 Stunden Duisburg Veteranen:
> 
> Wie gestaltet sich eigentlich die Startrunde? - Gibt es da viel Gedränge und Positionskämpfe auch wenn es mehrere Startgruppen gibt?



Die Solisten werden in der Startrunde ein wenig anders geführt. An der Treppe wird es mächtig Gedränge geben, und es kann sein, das ein "wenig" (5+ Minuten) gewartet werden muss. Positionskämpfe gibt es zu Beginn eher weniger, da du 24h Zeit hast um auf Position zu fahren  Nach ein paar Runden hat sich das Feld ziemlich auseinandergezogen und dann kannst du den Duisburger Flair genießen.



f0ri schrieb:


> Wir werden wohl wieder Stöckchen ziehen um den Startfahrer zu ermitteln. Da hat nämlich keiner so wirklich Bock drauf



Als Solofahrer erübrigt sich das Stöckchenziehen wer anfangen darf 

Grüße


----------



## Cyclingtobi (1. August 2012)

gibt es vor Ort jemand der repariert, falls man mal was kaputt gehen sollte?


----------



## KILROY (1. August 2012)

im Zweifel vermutlich die hoffentlich netten Zeltnachbarn, alternativ gibts ja im Eventbereich auch einige Aussteller.

Einen "echten" Rep.Stand habe ich in den letzten 6 Jahren dort nicht gesehen.

Musst Dir halt überlegen, ob Du Fremdschraubern vertraust, wenn's danach wieder ins Rennen geht....

Ich mache das nur selbst, nach dem Persil-Motto.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (1. August 2012)

Danke dir für die Infos


----------



## Dumens100 (1. August 2012)

doch es gibt eine Werkstatt und wo Du auch Ersatzteile kaufen kannst. Die stehen in der nähe der Wechselzone muste sie zum glück aber noch nie nutzen


----------



## eddy 1 (1. August 2012)

Mir wäre nur der kettenservice von connex bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (1. August 2012)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> doch es gibt eine Werkstatt und wo Du auch Ersatzteile kaufen kannst. Die stehen in der nähe der Wechselzone muste sie zum glück aber noch nie nutzen



In der Ecke musste ich bislang nur zweimal die Sanitäter benutzen, na, ist ja auch eine Art Reparaturwerkstatt


----------



## Dumens100 (1. August 2012)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Mir wäre nur der kettenservice von connex bekannt


genau die sind das  die machen aber auch alles andere was so machbar ist
zitat von der 24H Duisburg 
Technischer Support
Wie in den Vorjahren übernimmt die Fa. HTB-Rödiger den technischen Support. Der Standort wird
wieder im Bereich der Wechselzone sein. Arndt und Alexandra Rödiger werden alle üblichen
Ersatzteile verfügbar haben und Euch in gewohnter Weise unterstützen.


----------



## unknownbeats (1. August 2012)

laut eigenen angaben hat cycle service düsseldorf (specialized concept store ) dort auch einen stand wo neben vekaufen auch service anbieten
mfg


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (1. August 2012)

die Platzeinteilung ist Online,

unser Wunschsektor wurde zum ersten mal nach 7 Starts in Duisburg nicht berücksichtigt,
wunsch war wieder C, jetzt hat man uns in H gestellt,
dafür das die 2er an der Strecke stehen sollen, sind wir aber weit weg, damit werden die kurzen Pausen noch kürzer, 
allso Freitag 10 Uhr an der Schranke damit wir so weit wie möglich nach vorne kommen


----------



## CC-Freak (1. August 2012)

Wir hatten als 2er m letztes Jahr T Sektor.

Aber dieses Jahr sieht es viel besser aus.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (1. August 2012)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Wir hatten als 2er m im letzten Jahr T Sektor.
> 
> Aber dieses Jahr sieht es viel besser aus.



und seit einen Platz vor uns gelandet, na dann sollte Sektor H ja auch passen,
fahrt ihr wieder 2er men


----------



## CC-Freak (1. August 2012)

Nein diesmal 2er mix


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (1. August 2012)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Nein diesmal 2er mix



na dann viel Erfolg, das sollte dem Treppchen ja nichts im Wege stehen


----------



## unknownbeats (1. August 2012)

uns hat man auch als 2er team in sektor h untergebracht schon seltsam.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyrabbit (1. August 2012)

War gerade in Duisburg. Die Orga ist gerade dabei, die Treppe zu beplanken. Also sollte die Streckenführung wohl tatsächlich identisch mit dem letzten Jahr sein. In den letzten Wochen war die Fahrt über die Stahlkonstruktion gesperrt. Sommerkino ist auch wieder da. Die Colibakterien freuen sich schon .
Bis Freitag/Samstag!!


----------



## Dumens100 (1. August 2012)

habt Ihr euch schon mal denn Wetterbericht bei
www.wetter.de
www.wetter.com
angeschaut, bei de ist für Mittag und Abends Gewitter angesagt und bei com ist viel regen angesagt. na mal schauen was kommt


----------



## Bratwurst123 (1. August 2012)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> habt Ihr euch schon mal denn Wetterbericht bei
> www.wetter.de
> www.wetter.com
> angeschaut, bei de ist für Mittag und Abends Gewitter angesagt und bei com ist viel regen angesagt. na mal schauen was kommt



Wir können es leider eh nicht ändern ;-) Den Wunsch nach einem weitgehenst trockenem Rennen habe ich bereits geäußert. Wäre wohl gesünder bei meiner Duisburg-Premiere.

Aber ist die Strecke an einer Stelle nicht leicht modifiziert? In der Passage nach der Treppe fährt man jetzt nicht mehr diesen Halbkreis. War das evtl. die Pipi-Passage? I


----------



## Jäggi (1. August 2012)

doch, doch, laut Plan ist die Pipistrecke noch drin - muß aber nichts heißen, die Strecke kann ja modifiziert sein, ohne dass das im Plan vermerkt wird... Auch wenn ich nicht dran glaube. Leider.


----------



## Schwitte (1. August 2012)

Richtig, die kam danach.
Dieses Drecksstück sollten sie eh raus nehmen! Wenn es trocken ist staubt es wie Sau, will nicht wirklich wissen was wir da für einen Dreck inhalieren, und wenn es regnet kann man sich nicht mal drauf verlassen das es wirklich Regen ist....

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Schwitte (1. August 2012)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> habt Ihr euch schon mal denn Wetterbericht bei
> www.wetter.de
> www.wetter.com
> angeschaut, bei de ist für Mittag und Abends Gewitter angesagt und bei com ist viel regen angesagt. na mal schauen was kommt



Naja, wenn es ab und an mal ein bisschen nieselt soll es mir egal sein. Regnet ja sowieso nur wenn ich fahren muss. Ist mir aber lieber als 33°C und pralle Sonne. 
Natürlich wäre es für das Event und die allgemeine Stimmung schöner wenn es trocken bleiben würde. Ewig unter dem Pavillon zu hocken nervt.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (2. August 2012)

Der Trailer zum Film 

Nacht der Revanche  http://www.nachtderrevanche.de/ ist online. 

Sehr gut gemacht, mit viel Liebe zum Detail. Da können wir uns auf einen guten Mountainbike Film im Herbst freuen.


----------



## Konvicted (2. August 2012)

_hallo wir suchen kurzfristig einen Ersatzfahrer für unser 8ter Team. 
Infos gerne per PN._


----------



## marcusge (2. August 2012)

Ist schon wer an der Strecke?
Wie sieht denn das Fahrerlager aus?
Bis morgen/Samstag
Marcus


----------



## md-hammer (2. August 2012)

marcusge schrieb:


> Ist schon wer an der Strecke?
> Wie sieht denn das Fahrerlager aus?
> Bis morgen/Samstag
> Marcus



Sektor D und E sind schon gut besucht


----------



## f0ri (2. August 2012)

Heute schon Betrieb im Fahrerlager? Dachte der Spaß mit den Handtüchern geht erst Morgen los


----------



## Schwitte (2. August 2012)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Sektor D und E sind schon gut besucht



Du meinst sicherlich C und D. Die sind in der Tat schon gut voll. 
Der Rest ist aber noch fast leer. Da haben die Posten vorne an der Schranke diesmal wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet und unzähligen Leuten die Einfahrt verweigert.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Hoppser (2. August 2012)

... es ist angerichtet, ready for start.


----------



## Schwitte (2. August 2012)

Jepp!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## exto (3. August 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich C und D. Die sind in der Tat schon gut voll.
> Der Rest ist aber noch fast leer. Da haben die Posten vorne an der Schranke diesmal wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet und unzähligen Leuten die Einfahrt verweigert.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Na, da bin ich aber gespannt. Ich hab mal wieder A und bisher war's immer schwer, sich Freitag mittags als Einzelstarter noch irgendwo an die Strecke zu quetschen


----------



## md-hammer (3. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich aber gespannt. Ich hab mal wieder A und bisher war's immer schwer, sich Freitag mittags als Einzelstarter noch irgendwo an die Strecke zu quetschen



Notfalls kommst zu uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper400 (3. August 2012)

so, Frühstücken,Auto packen und dann: Sektor B ich komme 

Bis später dann............


----------



## Bratwurst123 (3. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich aber gespannt. Ich hab mal wieder A und bisher war's immer schwer, sich Freitag mittags als Einzelstarter noch irgendwo an die Strecke zu quetschen



Das wird jetzt nicht einfacher werden. Auf der anderen Seite der Strecke auf dem Grasstreifen war noch viel frei gerade. Der Rest wurde von Skyder vergeben, da von aussen nach innen gebaut werden sollte. Wir durften uns den Platz auch nicht aussuchen, sondern wurden eingewiesen. Wird schon werden!


----------



## exto (3. August 2012)

Hat prima geklappt. Von A nach B gerutscht, aber direkt an der Strecke. Im Moment bauen viele grad oben auf dem Damm auf. Auch schön 

Wer mich mal besuchen will: Grüner Pavillon mit blauen Seitenwänden und orangem On One


----------



## Bratwurst123 (4. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Hat prima geklappt. Von A nach B gerutscht, aber direkt an der Strecke. Im Moment bauen viele grad oben auf dem Damm auf. Auch schön
> 
> Wer mich mal besuchen will: Grüner Pavillon mit blauen Seitenwänden und orangem On One



Super! Dann steht einem tollen Rennen ja nichts mehr im Wege! Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spass und ein sturzfreies Duisburg 2012!


----------



## Team-D (4. August 2012)

Was für ein suuuuuper Wetter an diesem schönen Morgen. Besser kann es gar nicht sein. 

Unsere zwei offenen 4.er Teams sind wir leider auch mit einem riesen Rabatt nicht losgeworden. Unsere beiden Stammvierer sind aber gleich am Start. Zum Glück haben gestern schon drei Leute das Teamlager aufgebaut. Wir haben eine große rote ERGO Fahne vor dem Zelt. Den Sektor weiß ich jetzt nicht. Soll aber auf dem großen Platz sein. 

Allen Startern ein gutes und sturzfreies Rennen.


----------



## skaster (5. August 2012)

Ein paar Bilder hab ich mal hochgeladen (Etwas über 1400).
Wenn jemand am Samstag zwischen 13:00 und ca. 14:30 unterwegs war klick mich

Die, die am Sonntag zwischen 12:15 und Schluß gefahren sind finden sich vielleicht hier wieder (Leider hab ich hier die ISO Zahl etwas zu hoch gewählt  ).

Gruß
Christoph

P.S. Originalgröße auf Anfrage


----------



## lamberto (5. August 2012)

Super Bilder! Im nächsten Jahr werde ich wieder versuchen mit dabei zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (5. August 2012)

man sieht ja den ein oder anderen mit Kamera...ich hoffe man bekommt die Aufnahmen auch mal zu sehen


----------



## Dumens100 (6. August 2012)

@skaster
hast mich auch abgeschossen 
erst mal vielen Dank für Deine schönen Bilder und das Du Dir die mühe mahst und Freizeit opferst um uns abzulichten und sie dann auch noch online zeigst 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (6. August 2012)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> @skaster
> hast mich auch abgeschossen
> erst mal vielen Dank für Deine schönen Bilder und das Du Dir die mühe mahst und Freizeit opferst um uns abzulichten und sie dann auch noch online zeigst
> Gruß
> Andreas




Da möchte ich mich anschließen !

Danke

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## f0ri (6. August 2012)

Der Wettergott hatte dieses Jahr wohl auch mal Bock auf Duisburg.
Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Milo0706 (6. August 2012)

Danke für das Bild !


----------



## Dumens100 (6. August 2012)

f0ri schrieb:


> Der Wettergott hatte dieses Jahr wohl auch mal Bock auf Duisburg.
> Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht



wieso hat doch zweimal kurz Geregnet


----------



## DaKe (6. August 2012)

ja es hat geregnet und ich stand in der Wechselzone 


DaKe


----------



## Dumens100 (6. August 2012)

ich auf Strecke, war da aber angenehm die Kühlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milo0706 (6. August 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> ja es hat geregnet und ich stand in der Wechselzone
> 
> 
> DaKe


 

Haha, Ich auch  

Man hätte ich kotzen können ... Aber immerhin war es dann nicht mehr so staubig


----------



## Dumens100 (6. August 2012)

genau durch solche Kontakte gab es einige Stürze. Diese fahrweise hat nichts mit rennen fahren zu tun. wenn halt gerade kein Platz ist muß man warten bis es geht der langsmere kann sich nicht in Luft auflösen und wenn Du jetzt von Rennen sprichst dann könnte der langsmmere vor Dir ja auch kampflinie fahren und dann kommst Du garnicht vorbei. 
Ich habe jeden vorbei gelasen der schneller war warum sollte ich ihn aufhalten. Auch ich hatte sone Berührungs Erlebnis am Monteschlacko der Typ kann nur froh sein das ich seine Startnummer nicht gesehen habe sonst wäre ich damit zur Rennleitung gegangen dann wäre ja wohl seine Runde wegen unsozialen Verhalten gestrichen worden. Wie gesagt die Langsammen können sich nicht in Luft Auflösen und das hier ist ein Jedermannrennen da geht es um nichts um gar nichts.
Ansonsten hat es mir auch viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## f0ri (6. August 2012)

Die Leute die meinen an jeder Stelle überholen zu müssen wird es wohl leider jedes Jahr geben. 
Ich halte es eigentlich so, wenn ich es bis kurz vor einer engen Stelle nicht geschafft habe den "langsameren" zu überholen, hab ich mich halt geduldet bis die Strecke es wieder zugelassen hat. Bin ja selbst Schuld, hätte vorher ja mehr Gas geben können (konnte ich aber nicht ;-) )


----------



## CC-Freak (6. August 2012)

f0ri schrieb:


> Die Leute die meinen an jeder Stelle überholen zu müssen wird es wohl leider jedes Jahr geben.
> Ich halte es eigentlich so, wenn ich es bis kurz vor einer engen Stelle nicht geschafft habe den "langsameren" zu überholen, hab ich mich halt geduldet bis die Strecke es wieder zugelassen hat. Bin ja selbst Schuld, hätte vorher ja mehr Gas geben können (konnte ich aber nicht ;-) )



 bin ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Trollboy 67 (6. August 2012)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> das hier ist ein Jedermannrennen da geht es um nichts um gar nichts.


..........doch.......ums gewinnen !!


----------



## Milo0706 (6. August 2012)

Also genau solche Fahrer haben bei dem Rennen nichts verloren !

Du hast zu warten, bis Platz da ist und ganz bestimmt nicht die Leute anzurempeln die nicht mehr können oder schon so fertig sind, dass sie ein "links" oder "rechts" nicht mehr hören ... 

Nicht jeder deiner Mitfahrer ist ein "Lappen" und fährt im 8er Team nur seine paar Ründchen


----------



## CC-Freak (6. August 2012)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> das hier ist ein Jedermannrennen da geht es um nichts um gar nichts.



Auch wenn das ein Jedermannrennen ist verstehe ich nicht warum welche mit den Baumarkträdern, Jeans, Turnschuhen auf der Strecke waren..


----------



## CC-Freak (6. August 2012)

wer hat eigentlich die arme Ratte erwischt ? die war ja richtig platt


----------



## f0ri (6. August 2012)

Das war mal eine Ratte?  

Ich hab zwischen AC/DC Kurve und Pyramide auf der kleinen Abfahrt fast einen Hasen erwischt. 

Gesendet  mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaKe (6. August 2012)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> wer hat eigentlich die arme Ratte erwischt ? die war ja richtig platt



Die war ja so platt die hätte man problem los zwischen ein paar euroscheinen in die gelbörse packen können 

DaKe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milo0706 (6. August 2012)

pff ...

Von uns hatte jemand eine zermatschte Fliege an der Gabel


----------



## Dumens100 (6. August 2012)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Auch wenn das ein Jedermannrennen ist verstehe ich nicht warum welche mit den Baumarkträdern, Jeans, Turnschuhen auf der Strecke waren..



da wäre ich mal vorsichtig mit der Aussage mit jeans  der junge Mann mit Jeans ist im zweier Team gefahren und liegt da weit vorne . Kannste gerne selbst nachvorschen siehe bei Sportfotograf Bestoff -Galerie


----------



## CC-Freak (6. August 2012)

ich habe anderen jungen/alten man gesehen aber spaß haben ist trotzdem das wichtigste


----------



## CC-Freak (6. August 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> Die war ja so platt die hätte man problem los zwischen ein paar euroscheinen in die gelbörse packen können
> 
> DaKe




die wurde mit der Zeit ziemlich platt gefahren am Anfang hat die noch ziemlich frisch ausgesehen


----------



## Milo0706 (6. August 2012)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> die wurde mit der Zeit ziemlich platt gefahren am Anfang hat die noch ziemlich frisch ausgesehen



Wo zum Teufel lag denn die Ratte ?


----------



## Milo0706 (6. August 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Es gibt einen großen Unterschied zwischen anrempeln und anlehnen.
> Oder auf Abstand halten, denn es gibt auch Mitfahrer, die sich aus unerklärlichen Gründen plötzlich in deine Richtung bewegen, wenn du sie überholst.
> Da du aber sicher schon viele Rennen gefahren bist, wirst du diesen bestimmt kennen.....
> 
> ...



Das hat sich in deinem ersten Post "leicht" anders angehört 

Aber wie bitteschön kann man sich während man überholt anlehen ??


----------



## Olli5 (6. August 2012)




----------



## CC-Freak (6. August 2012)

Milo0706 schrieb:


> Wo zum Teufel lag denn die Ratte ?



 genau deswegen war die so platt weil keiner die gesehen hat 

die lag kurz vor der Betonrinne nach der Abfahrt ( AC DC Kurve )


----------



## Milo0706 (6. August 2012)

Also ein komisch rot gestricheltes Unterrohr habe ich in der Wechselzone gesehen, aber das war glaube lackiert.... hoffe ich 


Vieleicht setze ich mir nächste Mal doch eine Brille auf... Habe ja anscheinend nichts von dem "Zoo" mitbekommen 


Das einzige was ich mal auf dem Boden gesehen hae, war ca. 80kg schwer und 1.75 groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (6. August 2012)

Milo0706 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder deiner Mitfahrer ist ein "Lappen" und fährt im 8er Team nur seine paar Ründchen


 
 Also ich glaube, die "Lappen" im 8er des GT Yellow Teams haben ihre paar Ründchen aber recht eindrucksvoll abgespult.

Wie dem auch sei.

Duisburg war wieder einmal der Hammer, die Stimmung unglaublich, das Wetter ausnahmsweise mal richtig gut und die Stimmung auf der Strecke, im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren schon ruhig wie ich fand. Auf Ansage wurde, mir zumindest, immer Platz gemacht. Wenn man etwas Routine mitbringt, kann man auch schon im Ansatz sehen, wer da so vor einem etwas unsicher ist, dann pass man sich mit der Geschwindigkeit etwas an beim Überholen und knallt nicht Lenker an Lenker vorbei, selbst wenns ums Gewinnen geht. So einfach ist das. Aber was jedes mal immer wieder erstaunlich ist, ist die gnadenlose Überholerei der VOR dem Treppengang aus dem Weg raus, um BLOSS noch vor einem in den Korridor zu fahren, was äußerst unsinnig is, weil in der Regel man eh direkt hintereinander dann an der Treppe ist und ich denjenigen vor mir dann direkt auf der Geraden wieder gepackt habe ;-)

Spruch des Tages auf der Strecke war diesmal, auf den Ruf einer Teamkollegin "Links" auf, ausreichend für routinierte Fahrer, breiter Passage, ein genervtes "ich MUSS Dich aber nicht vorbei lassen, dann kann man auch langsamer fahren"  Langsamer wäre wohl knapp vor Umfallen gewesen.

Gibt es halt auch!

Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder zur erneuten Titelverteidigung im Damen 8er 

Danke ans Orga-Team Skyder, an alle netten und tollen Fahrer, die uns Mädels auch mal mitgezogenhaben (vor allem aus der Fraktion der jungen Fahrer waren da einige nette dabei) und den netten Zuspruch auch auf der Strecke. Wer auch immer das unfassbar laute "Go Pirate, gooooooooooo" hinter mir hergebrüllt hat, danke dafür 

Die Ratte hab ich übrigens nicht mehr wahr genommen


----------



## Olli5 (6. August 2012)




----------



## Jäggi (6. August 2012)

Also ich fand es auch mal wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung bei gutem Wetter - für meinen Geschmack hätte noch ein kräftiger Schauer am Sonntag morgen der wieder staubiger werdenden Strecke gut getan. Aber sei's drum, eine Staublunge wie 2009 habe ich mir Gott sei Dank nicht eingefangen.
Ich denke die Diskussion darum wer wie wann und wo überholen soll ist so alt wie das Rennen und wird sicher nie gelöst. Ein 24h *Rennen* zieht nun mal Fun-, Freizeit- aber auch Leistungssportler an. Auch wenn Skyder das gerne anders hätte, es liegt nun mal in der Natur der Sache, dass man sich auf einem Rundkurs immer wieder ins Gehege kommt. Da bleiben dann auch Interessenskonflikte und Wortwechsel nicht aus.

Und zum Thema "zurückstecken" mal ein Rechenexempel: bei nur 3 Überholsituationen pro Runde, in denen man bis nach der Engstelle warte und dabei 5 Sekunden verliert, macht das bei 70 Rennrunden knapp 18 Minuten - also fast eine ganze Runde - aus. Ergo - wer ambitioniert fährt, nutzt logischerweise jede reelle Überholmöglichkeit. 

Und nur für's Protokoll:
Ich bin für Fairness und Rücksicht und zwar gegenseitig, ich habe während des Rennens niemanden berührt oder abgedrängt und nur in äußerster Not verbale Äußerungen verlauten lassen - und zwar nur als Antwort oder als ein Mitstreiter sich oben vor der Treppe an mir vorbeidrängen wollte.


----------



## Milo0706 (6. August 2012)

PirateW schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, die "Lappen" im 8er des GT Yellow Teams haben ihre paar Ründchen aber recht eindrucksvoll abgespult.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei.
> 
> ...



Oh ja .. Die waren scho schnell   

Lappen gibt es bei diesem Rennen wohl keine 

Aber wenn jemand meint, andere Fahrer anzurempeln, wegzuschieben, anzulehen oder wie auch immer und die dann auch noch so runter macht, weil die halt nicht schneller können, dann hat er die herabstufung auf einen Haushaltsartikel schon verdient 

Edit:

Oh .. .. diese Piraten :/ Da hat sogar mal eine unser Zelt gekapert und das Wasser gestohlen


----------



## Milo0706 (6. August 2012)

Olli5 schrieb:


> Oben auf dem Berch Schlacko ??
> Sonntag morgen gegen 11 und ein bißchen mehr, lag jemand etwas hyperventilierend zwei Runden auf dem Berch rum- hörte ich am Rand..





Ne, kurz nach dieser "Kohlefahrt" mit der sehr kurzen, steilen Linkskurve.

Dort auf der langen Geraden mit dem Gitterzaun links.


----------



## PirateW (6. August 2012)

Milo0706 schrieb:


> Oh ja .. Die waren scho schnell
> 
> Lappen gibt es bei diesem Rennen wohl keine
> 
> ...



Schuldig, und nicht mal bezahlt  Aber schon mit Daniela abgekaspert....und ich gebe Dir recht. Das geht so nicht. Aber in den meisten Fällen sind das genau die, die vorne nicht mitmischen. Is aber in Marathons genau der gleiche Kram. Und über das Gedrängel an der kurzen Treppenzufahrt verliere ich schon kein Wort mehr, das ist jedes Jahr der Gleiche Quatsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (6. August 2012)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> ich habe anderen jungen/alten man gesehen aber spaß haben ist trotzdem das wichtigste



wollte ja auch nur sagen man solte die Jeans nicht unterschätzen ihn scheint es nicht zu stören, er fält mir jedes Jahr auf, ich könnte mit neer jeans kein Mountenbike fahren, denn anderen habe ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## Milo0706 (6. August 2012)

PirateW schrieb:


> Schuldig, und nicht mal bezahlt  Aber schon mit Daniela abgekaspert....und ich gebe Dir recht. Das geht so nicht. Aber in den meisten Fällen sind das genau die, die vorne nicht mitmischen. Is aber in Marathons genau der gleiche Kram. Und über das Gedrängel an der kurzen Treppenzufahrt verliere ich schon kein Wort mehr, das ist jedes Jahr der Gleiche Quatsch



Naja .. Der "Ein-Stein" ist auf Platz 19 

Zwar sau gut, aber noch 18 Plätze zuschlecht um auf dicke Hose zumachen 

Die Treppenzufahrt fand ich eigentlich recht schön ...

Habe den Sattel abgesenkt, paar Schlückchen (einmal die halbe Flasche )  getrunken und ein wenig auf der Fahrt entspannt *g 


Werde mir nun aber mal taugbare Reifen kaufen und ein paar Rennen mehr fahren. Hat im Nachhinein echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## PirateW (6. August 2012)

Milo0706 schrieb:


> Habe den Sattel abgesenkt, paar Schlückchen (einmal die halbe Flasche )  getrunken und ein wenig auf der Fahrt entspannt *g



Wozu bitte den Sattel abgesenkt


----------



## Milo0706 (6. August 2012)

PirateW schrieb:


> Wozu bitte den Sattel abgesenkt


Um mir das Schaupiel besser anschauen zukönnen 

Und wirklich bequem ist das Bike auch nicht, wenn man so hoch sitzt


----------



## Schwitte (6. August 2012)

Mal wieder ein tolles Event bei besten Wetter! OK, ein oder zwei Schauer mehr gegen den Staub hätten sicher nicht geschadet.

Tja, überholen bleibt nicht aus. An kritischen Stellen oder bei unsicheren Fahrern reichte mir ein "links"- oder "rechts vorbei" und anschließend nett "Danke" gesagt. Somit hatte ich wie immer relativ wenige Probleme! Mir immer wieder ein Rätzel warum die Leute ihre Schnauze nicht aufbekommen und sich dann trotzdem an den unmöglichsten Stellen vorbei quetschen.
Das betrifft übrigens weniger die schnellen erfahrenen Fahrer, sondern diejenigen die meinen sie wären es!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## rener (6. August 2012)

zum thema rücksicht habe ich einen fahrer vor mir gehabt (bei dunkelheit)der mich trotz zurufens(vorsicht),mir den weg immer zumachte und nicht vorbei ließ .als die gelegenheit da war fuhr ich an ihn vorbei mit dem gruß A...beim vorbeifahren bekam ich eine ladung feinster spucke ins gesicht mit dem kommentar(VERRECK DOCH MIT DEINEM EHRGEIZ). da ich auf zeit fuhr konnte ich nicht anhalten.er hatte auf dem trikot hinten glaube ich RUHRPOTT.ev stehen.vielen dank dafür,du A...


----------



## bergfloh 7 (6. August 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Tach....
> Meine ersten beiden Runden habe ich mitgeschnitten. Wir waren im 8er unterwegs mit anfangs je 2 Runden für jeden Fahrer
> Die erste Runde lief nicht "ganz rund" was bei der ein oder anderen Stelle an der ungünstigen Linienwahl zu erkennen ist
> 
> ...


----------



## viper400 (6. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, war ein echt geiles Rennen.Grosses Lob an die Veranstalter,besonders an die Damen und Herren der Verpflegungsstelle!!!! Rund um die Uhr alles was man braucht !! DANKE !!!
War mein erstesmal in Duisburg und ich komme wieder, auch wenn das mit den zeltplätzen und den Toiletten nicht so optimal war, der Rest war einfach super. 
Zum überholen kann ich nur sagen, das es relativ friedlich war, zumindest aus meiner Sicht.Klar gab es den einen oder anderen der es einfach nicht verstanden hat, aber die gibt es überall.
Ich war als Solostarter unterwegs und fand die Lösung mit der Rückennummer und dem Blaulicht wirklich gut, nicht nur das der Name darauf stand;-) Vielen Dank an alle die mich mit Danke Mike fürs platzmachen oder weiter so mike, und und und motiviert haben!!!!
Bis nächtes Jahr, hoffe ich.
Vieleich sieht man sich in Nordenau nächstes WE.....


----------



## CC-Freak (6. August 2012)

viper400 schrieb:


> auch wenn das mit den zeltplätzen und den Toiletten nicht so optimal war, der Rest war einfach super.



Wegen Toiletten man konnte doch sich in Dixi bei Skyder bestellen.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe warum 8 / 4 er Teams im Q Sektor Platz bekommen.

Da gehören 2er Teams hin zwar dieses Jahr haben wir als 2er im Q Sektor endlich ein Platz bekommen aber 2011 war es T also ich finde vorallem 8er Teams die haben ja Zeit ohne ende.

Und allgemein ich finde es dreist dass, am Donnerstag schon welche Zelte aufbauen mit der Meinung wer kommt zuerst........... oder auch am Samstag vor 10 Uhr mit dem Flatterband Platz abstecken.


----------



## viper400 (6. August 2012)

ach, für einen solostarter 80 euros für ein dixi...nee ,das ging schon....und warum da schon am donnerstag und freitag vor 10 plätze belegt wurden fand ich auch nicht gut.Es sollten ja auch im Sektor A/B/C Einzelstarter an die Strecke und dann mit 2 er aufgefüllt werden, warum dann auf B auch 4 er und 8 er standen war mir ein Rätzel, somit war für mich nix mit an der Strecke, ging aber auch so, aber es war schade......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Freak (6. August 2012)

Wobei ich finde Sektoren Q R und S für 2 er Optimal


----------



## Christer (6. August 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> auch wenn der Untergrund teilweise echt tückisch war und einige Mitfahrer scheinbar vergessen, dass es es sich um eine Rennveranstaltung handelt. *Da gibt es auch mal Arm und Schulterkontakt*, das sollte nicht als "Anmache" aufgefasst werden .Das gehört dazu und dient der Sicherheit bevor sich die Lenker verhaken oder es sonst irgendwie zum Sturz kommt.
> 
> *Also, alles easy*.....



So "easy" sehe ich das aber gar nicht. Ich kenne jemanden, der genau nach einer solchen Aktion am letzten Wochenende in Duisburg, nun operiert werden muß. Da kannst Du nur hoffen, das Du mit dieser Einstellung nicht mal jemanden triffst der ein paar Gewichtsklassen über dir liegt. 

Wundert mich, dass Du solche Dinge so "easy" siehst....

Die Definition des Wortes "Rücksicht" im Mountainbike Sport, wurde dir ja hier schon von anderen Leuten genau vorgetragen!


----------



## RennKröte (7. August 2012)

... oh jeh, das ist aber gar nicht nett, finde ich noch schlimmer als diese doch oft riskanten Adrenalin / Endorphin gesteuerten Überholmannöver. Eiskalte missgünstige und böse Berechnung. 

Und grundsätzlich spucken ja nur La(h)mas, aber passt ja dann - wer lahm ist muss halt spucken 

Naja, aber so ein paar waren halt schon bißchen komisch und unfreundlich. Ich hab auch manchmal nicht so ganz verstanden was die Überholer gerufen haben und bin auch angeblafft worden also ich nochmal gefragt hab "Was - Wo her?" Antwort im  O-Ton " Bist Du bescheuert oder was?".

Und ein Bonner Sturmvogel hat mich an der Hüfte gepackt und einfach an die Seite geschoben, fand ich auch nicht so nett - der hätte halt schon mal was sagen können. Ich mach immer Platz und so langsam war ich dann auch nicht unterwegs .

Aber die allermeisten waren schon sehr sehr nett zu uns beiden und gut  gelaunt - von daher 2 persönliche Fieslinge von 1970 Teilnehmern auf meinen 27 Runden - da kann ich mit leben. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## unknownbeats (7. August 2012)

high
ich hatte auch nachts "feindkonntakt) in der schnellen rechtskurve nach dem ac/dc berg hat mich ein überholender fahrer mit dem lenker berührt mir ist nix passiert -er hat leider einen totalen abflug gemacht.hab ihm dann aus den büschen geholfen und bis zum nächsten strecken posten begleitet.er hat erhebliche schmerzen an der schulter gehabt.vielleicht kann mir einer berichten was daraus geworden ist.ich glaube er fuhr im team 8087-
mfg


----------



## Christer (7. August 2012)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> high
> ich hatte auch nachts "feindkonntakt) in der schnellen rechtskurve nach dem ac/dc berg hat mich ein überholender fahrer mit dem lenker berührt mir ist nix passiert -er hat leider einen totalen abflug gemacht.hab ihm dann aus den büschen geholfen und bis zum nächsten strecken posten begleitet.er hat erhebliche schmerzen an der schulter gehabt.vielleicht kann mir einer berichten was daraus geworden ist.ich glaube er fuhr im team 8087-
> mfg



Infos dazu per PN. 

Es handelt sich genau um den Unfall, den ich kurz vorher hier beschrieben habe.


----------



## unknownbeats (7. August 2012)

aber eine frage hab ich noch --wo steht geschrieben das wenn zum überholen platz genug ist ich meine linie verlassen muss um schnellere vorbei zu lassen-hat jetzt nix mit dem unfall zu tun.ist aber  ansonsten öfters vorgekommen.mein teampartner  hat auch ähnliches erlebt......
mfg


----------



## Christer (7. August 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Meine ersten beiden Runden habe ich mitgeschnitten.



Das Video selber ist aber trotzdem sehr gut gemacht. 

Ohne unnötige Spielereien, aber dafür mit guter Musik im Hintergrund.


----------



## Giom (7. August 2012)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Auch wenn das ein Jedermannrennen ist verstehe ich nicht warum welche mit den Baumarkträdern, Jeans, Turnschuhen auf der Strecke waren..



tja, und genau der war einer der freundlischten biker auf der strecke. Beim überholen freundlich gefragt, und sich nachher noch bedankt

Das mit dem "links!" oder "rechts" hat in 98% der Fälle geklappt, mehr erwarte man als überhoter nicht, aber was erwarten manche überholende Biker denn? Wenn ich als solofahrer im Anstieg mit den Wurzel schon ganz links fahre, und ich höre direkt hinter mir noch "LINKS!" Da fällt mir nur ein "kannst mich mal". Soll ich mich noch auf die Wurzel schmeisen, weil einer meint, er braucht die ideallinie um seinen Teamkollege und Kumpel aus dem Angelverein um 5 Sekunden zu schlagenMal im Ernst, die meisten, die zum Überholen Streß gemacht haben, wie einer noch, der an der Gitterpassage überholt hat und im Stau an der Treppe sich an allein vorbeigedrängt hat, die sahen niemals so aus, daß sie eh die kleinste Chance aufs Podest hatten.

Immerhin, es war geil


----------



## Schwitte (7. August 2012)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> So "easy" sehe ich das aber gar nicht. Ich kenne jemanden, der genau nach einer solchen Aktion am letzten Wochenende in Duisburg, nun operiert werden muß. Da kannst Du nur hoffen, das Du mit dieser Einstellung nicht mal jemanden triffst der ein paar Gewichtsklassen über dir liegt.
> 
> Wundert mich, dass Du solche Dinge so "easy" siehst....
> 
> Die Definition des Wortes "Rücksicht" im Mountainbike Sport, wurde dir ja hier schon von anderen Leuten genau vorgetragen!



So isses!
Auf dem Filmchen sind zwei Überholmanöver, die gehen bei einem 24h-Rennen mal gar nicht!
Genau so sollte man nicht überholen, da merkt man die fehlende Erfahrung.

Nächstes Jahr gibt es Altersklassen? Könnte mir gefallen . Nur wie sieht das dann auf den Ergebnislisten aus? Gesamtwertung + Teamwertung + Mixed + Altersklassen...?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (7. August 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr gibt es Altersklassen? Könnte mir gefallen . Nur wie sieht das dann auf den Ergebnislisten aus? Gesamtwertung + Teamwertung + Mixed + Altersklassen...?



Und was zählt dann? Die altersklasse des Ältesten? Da werden die Kleinanzeigen im Forum vor dem Rennen um so lustiger:
*
Wir, 3 Junge Männer unter 20, suchen eine "sie". Du solltest über 50 sein, sportlich sein, Spaß an nächtlichen Aktivitäten haben...*

das wird geil


----------



## Toblerone (7. August 2012)

War zum ersten mal Solo unterwegs, und ich hab auch hier und da mal links mit rechts verwechselt. Nur einmal wurde ich blöd angemacht.
Schlimmer fand ich, das mich in einer der ersten Runden ein 4er Fahrer umgesäbelt hat, ist ohne irgeneine Endschuldigung weitergefahren während mich 2 Solofahrer wieder auf die Beine geholfen haben. (danke nochmal). Könnte ja durchaus sein das man aufgrund dessen nicht mehr weiterfahren kann, und es nicht nur wegen der Kohle schade ist. Schließlich freut man sich das ganze Jahr auf dieses Event.
Und da nehmen einige Fahrer es billigend in Kauf das soetwas passiert.

Ansonsten tolles Wetter, tolle Zuschauer.
Nächstes Jahr wieder Solo!

Gruß


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Nur noch semiprofis aufs Treppchen? Das doch Quatsch. Viele von denen, die egal in welcher teamgroesse sie waren, fahren in ganz normalen mtb Marathons nicht mal mit Lizenz. Wir hatten im Damen 8ter zum teil nicht einmal mtb Fahrerinnen bei  und auch bei den Männern wäre mir jetzt.wenige bekannt, die überall in Deutschland alles in Grund und Boden fahren


----------



## Trollboy 67 (7. August 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder hab ich mal hochgeladen (Etwas über 1400).
> Wenn jemand am Samstag zwischen 13:00 und ca. 14:30 unterwegs war klick mich
> 
> Die, die am Sonntag zwischen 12:15 und Schluß gefahren sind finden sich vielleicht hier wieder (Leider hab ich hier die ISO Zahl etwas zu hoch gewählt  ).
> ...



Hallo Christoph,

wollte mal vielen Dank für die tollen Fotos sagen.....sind echt Klasse geworden !

Grüße von den...Pig`s


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Aber auch nochmal zum Thema ideallinie verlassen wenn man langsamer ist und auf der anderen Seite mehr platz als genug ist...gibt es nicht und zwar schon aus einem Grund....wer schneller ist hat auch die zeit, die etwas schlimmere Linie zu nehmen und muss nicht noch die schwächeren Fahrer mit seinen rufen in die Nervosität nötigen. Punkt! Dann passiert nämlich erst recht was.


----------



## Reinerdir (7. August 2012)

Für mich war Duisburg das erste Rennen überhaupt und ich muss sagen das es mir sehr gut gefallen hat. 
Meine Eindrücke vom Rennen sind das es den meisten Teilnehmern um Spaß gegangen ist. Die Teams welche sich Ambitionen auf einen der vorderen Plätze gemacht haben, waren die mit dem wenigsten Spaß an der Sache und dem prolligsten Verhalten auf der Rennstrecke .

Ich muss mich allerdings auch bei einem Fahrer entschuldigen der sich durch mich angemacht gefühlt hat. Ich habe im Wald hinter der Pyramide zwei Fahrern, die nebeneinander fuhren von hinten "Platz da" zugerufen. 

Das lag allerdings daran das mich einer der beiden (Hatte so ne graue Calimeroschale auf der Birne) in der ACDC Kurve mit genau diesen Worten überholt hat, was mich genau so genervt hat.

Ich gelobe Besserung und werde beim nächsten mal Typen, welche mich mit Worten wie "Platz da" überholen, einfach von der Stecke treten. (Mach ich natürlich nicht)

Interessanter Weise habe ich den Spacko danach nicht mehr gesehen, so das ich mich Frage was der ganze Scheiß überhaupt sollte.

Aber wie gesagt ich fand es toll und werde nächstes Jahr wieder mit dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (7. August 2012)

übrigens die bilder beim sportograf sind jetzt verfügbar!!!
mfg


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Entschuldige, aber dem kann ich nicht so zustimmen. Ich habe manchmal eher den Eindruck, das der Frust mancher, zu sehen und zu merken, das es schon einige gibt, die wesentlich ambitionierter zur Sache gehen und da meist auch schneller sind, so groß wird, das die Fairness sinkt. Ich finde oder fand es wieder schön, das ich hier und da tatsächlich Männer im Windschatten hinter mir hatte  und zwar lange, ohne selbst mal aktiv zu werden, um dann aber bloß noch vor mir halb schwarz in die kurven zu eiern ), gut, das wurde von mir dann am Anstieg direkt wieder geklärt ). Es ist nunmal auch eine Festveranstaltung, also....trainiert, werdet besser und dann ist auch alles gut. Aber es gibt eben auf beiden Seiten diese unrühmlichen ausnahmen, aber es bleiben eben ausnahmen


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Rennveranstaltung nicht fest....wobei, es war mir zum vierten mal ein fest dort gestartet zu sein


----------



## unknownbeats (7. August 2012)

ich denke man sollte aber auch teilweise die kirche im dorf lassen. denke das viele unschöne situationen nicht wegen unfairniss oder charakter schwäche der fahrer entstanden sind sondern das auch überanstrengung mit dem  parallelen konzentrationsverlust zusammen hängen.....
mfg


----------



## Schwitte (7. August 2012)

@ PirateW

Sicherlich, die wenigsten Probleme haben die Fahrer mit einem gewissen Grundspeed. Da kommt man relativ gut dran vorbei und der Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss ist zu den Topleuten auch nicht so groß.
Trotzdem finde ich es ein wenig schade, wenn dieses Kult-Event zu einer hochprofessionellen Rennveranstaltung mutieren würde. Da ist mir ein Jedermann-Rennen dann doch deutlich sympathischer, zieht im Endefekt auch mehr Leute an. Sollte das Level weiter steigen, werden die Starterzahlen geringer und das Startgeld automatisch noch höher, was dann im Endeffekt dabei raus kommt, kann sich jeder selber denken....

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## rener (7. August 2012)

ein wörtchen zur veranstaltung.petrus war ausnahmsweise mal in duisburg und um den staub auf den boden zu halten gab es noch ein paar tropfen dagegen.Die Live- Wand und die roten digitalen richtungshinweise in der nacht machen die veranstaltung immer perfekter.schön war auch dasdie AC/DC kurve diesmal die ganze nacht uns angepeitscht hat.kleine kritik muß ich doch noch loswerden.1 ganzes jahr vorbereitung und dann so ein start.manche stehen fast eine stunde vorher für einen guten startplatz,dann heißt es 10min. vorher einmal ums festivalgelände und hinter dem start mussten oder sollten wir uns selber in solo 2er,4er,8erteam starter sortieren und überdie ballustrade klettern und neu aufstellen.wie wärs mit blöcken????


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. August 2012)

PirateW schrieb:


> Nur noch semiprofis aufs Treppchen? Das doch Quatsch. Viele von denen, die egal in welcher teamgroesse sie waren, fahren in ganz normalen mtb Marathons nicht mal mit Lizenz. Wir hatten im Damen 8ter zum teil nicht einmal mtb Fahrerinnen bei  und auch bei den Männern wäre mir jetzt.wenige bekannt, die überall in Deutschland alles in Grund und Boden fahren



Ok da gucken wir mal.. aha Platz 2 Mixed 4. er : Yvonne Kraft , Timo Anders , André van Doornick und Sascha Moryson..

Ok Eine Woldcupfahrerin, und 3 Typen die in der Lizenzklasse im XC  Regelmässig in die Top 5-10 kommen. 

Ist bestimmt nicht die Regel aber über dieses Leistungsnivau liegt sicherlich über dem von dir beschriebenen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. August 2012)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ok da gucken wir mal.. aha Platz 2 Mixed 4. er : Yvonne Kraft , Timo Anders , André van Doornick und Sascha Moryson..
> 
> Ok Eine Woldcupfahrerin, und 3 Typen die in der Lizenzklasse im XC  Regelmässig in die Top 5-10 kommen.
> 
> Ist bestimmt nicht die Regel aber über dieses Leistungsnivau liegt sicherlich über dem von dir beschriebenen.



Ja und mit Worldcupfahrerin meine ich jemandem der spielerisch um den Worldcup MTB Kurs in Südafrika gezirkelt ist...


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Dennoch nur Platz 2! Soll Duisburg nun eine max Durchschnitts Geschwindigkeit einführen, damit sich nur keiner benachteiligt fühlt denjenigen berufstätigen mountainbikern, die einfach mit viel Training höhere Leistungen erbringen?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. August 2012)

Ich hab mir die Ergebnissliste noch nicht angeschaut, von der Geschichte weiss ich durch Facebook. Kann ich aber gerne machen.  So der Knochendörfer ist Vize Europameister etz.  
Hm scheinst mir so ne kleine verbissene Renn Maus zu sein? Das keine Profis am Start sein sollen stand doch garnicht zur Debatte, nur haben in den Königsdisziplinen nicht gerade die 8-15 Tourenbiker die Preise abgeräumt wie man anhand deiner Schilderung denken würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (7. August 2012)

PirateW schrieb:


> Dennoch nur Platz 2! Soll Duisburg nun eine max Durchschnitts Geschwindigkeit einführen, damit sich nur keiner benachteiligt fühlt denjenigen berufstätigen mountainbikern, die einfach mit viel Training höhere Leistungen erbringen?



Da muss ich Metzgegiga recht geben. Schön finde ich das auch nicht unbedingt. Allerdings darf natürlich jeder starten wer will. Ist auch richtig so. Aber rühmen kann man sich mit solch einem Titel definitiv nicht.Ist für mich das gleiche wenn Bundesligaprofis gegen eine Hobbymannschaft antreten.


----------



## Reinerdir (7. August 2012)

Nöö, schnell sein ist ja ok. Es geht um das allgemeine Verhalten. 
Ich bin dieses Rennen für mich gefahren, die Zeiten waren meine Zeiten meine persönliche Leistung. Vergleichen tue ich mich mit den Fahrern unserer Teams der Rest ist Nebensache. Ich find es überigens gut das auch Profis mit am Start sind.


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Was du aus meiner Schilderung interpretietst, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Schaff Lösungsansätze und keine anprangeteien. Wo mag man die grenze ziehen? Jahreskilometer? Haha


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. August 2012)

Au mann die Wencke. Echt zu komisch.


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Kommt mir bekannt vor der Eindruck lieber Chris


----------



## md-hammer (7. August 2012)

PirateW schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber dem kann ich nicht so zustimmen. Ich habe manchmal eher den Eindruck, das der Frust mancher, zu sehen und zu merken, das es schon einige gibt, die wesentlich ambitionierter zur Sache gehen und da meist auch schneller sind, so groß wird, das die Fairness sinkt. Ich finde oder fand es wieder schön, das ich hier und da tatsächlich Männer im Windschatten hinter mir hatte  und zwar lange, ohne selbst mal aktiv zu werden, um dann aber bloß noch vor mir halb schwarz in die kurven zu eiern ), gut, das wurde von mir dann am Anstieg direkt wieder geklärt ). Es ist nunmal auch eine Festveranstaltung, also....trainiert, werdet besser und dann ist auch alles gut. Aber es gibt eben auf beiden Seiten diese unrühmlichen ausnahmen, aber es bleiben eben ausnahmen



Genau, trainieren ist das Stichwort.Dann kann man auch im gross angekündigten  2er Team fahren statt hier so auf die kacke zu hauen das du die männlichen Reifenlutscher am Berg versägt hast


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Nee, konnte sie eben noch nicht, weil sie recht lange pause hatte. Daher wurde der 2er auch von mir bereits sehr früh gestrichen und frei gegeben. Ich halte nicht viel davon, mit zu wenig Training das anzugehen. Dürfte aber doch auch jedem selbst überlassen sein, was er sich zutraut oder nicht oder?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. August 2012)

Nein im 2 er Team ist die Deutsche Meisterin 24 Stunden 8 er Team Wencke Knaup auch schon gefahren.


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Aber davon gerade mal ab, es wird wohl von einzelnen Fahrern angestrebt, Einspruch gegen die Wertung einzulegen, da die letzte runde nach 24 Std. Noch angefahren werden konnte. Da muss es deswegen wohl zu  Platzierungs Verlusten gekommen sein,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (7. August 2012)

Da gebe ich dir recht, das man mit zu wenig Training ein solches Rennen nicht angehen sollte. Aber Selbstbeweihreucherung war noch nie mein Ding


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Wir waren alle mal ganz groß nicht Chris? In was auch immer. zwei mal 2er bitte, war aber beides im letzten jahr.


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Zu wenig, Md, waren 12 Wochen. Und das sollte ich auch keinem ambitionierten Team Partner zumuten.


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Ich denke, das Herr Marciniak sich jetzt auch wieder einbekommen kann. Wie gesagt, ich bin gespannt, ob das mit dem Einspruch Sinn macht.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. August 2012)

Mag sein, ich für meinen Teil bin und bleibe ein grossartiger Sportler. Desweiteren freue ich mich schon riesig drauf 2013 wieder als Einzelfahrer in Duisburg zu starten und bin zuversichtlich meine Leistung dort abrufen zu können.


----------



## md-hammer (7. August 2012)

PirateW schrieb:


> Zu wenig, Md, waren 12 Wochen. Und das sollte ich auch keinem ambitionierten Team Partner zumuten.



Haste natürlich recht. Aber ich bin immer noch ziemlich sickig weil ein absolute topfahrerin wie Yvonne Kraft mich 2009 nach 23 Stunden als ich Solo unterwegs war in die Büsche getreten hat.Und deswegen haben die Profis meiner Meinung nach auf  solch einer Veranstaltung nix zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Gut, das is nen anderer schnack wie man so sagt...und auch verständlich das man da immer noch nen Hals hat. Wobei sie es ansich nicht nötig hätte und mich auch bisschen überrascht, da ich sie persönlich auch bisschen näher kenn. Blöde Sache und nicht ok.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. August 2012)

Wo war bitte nochmal der Ignorebutton... :-(


----------



## md-hammer (7. August 2012)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wo war bitte nochmal der Ignorebutton... :-(



. < Hier isser


----------



## hdamok (7. August 2012)

voll geil in Duisburg.. 
vor dem Rennen wird rumgeheult und nach dem Rennen gehts genauso weiter..

wat freu ich mich schon auf RaR


----------



## Schwitte (7. August 2012)

Nur leider versteht - außer evtl. den drei Beteiligten - keiner hier so wirklich worum es eigentlich geht.....??

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## md-hammer (7. August 2012)

In erster Linie darum das die Profis bzw. ExProfis mitfahren und die Siege unter sich aus machen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste obwohl sie wissen das es eigentlich eine Breitensport Veranstaltung ist


----------



## Schwitte (7. August 2012)

OK. Danke!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## bergfloh 7 (7. August 2012)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Ergebnissliste noch nicht angeschaut, von der Geschichte weiss ich durch Facebook. Kann ich aber gerne machen.  So der Knochendörfer ist Vize Europameister etz.
> Hm scheinst mir so ne kleine verbissene Renn Maus zu sein? Das keine Profis am Start sein sollen stand doch garnicht zur Debatte, nur haben in den Königsdisziplinen nicht gerade die 8-15 Tourenbiker die Preise abgeräumt wie man anhand deiner Schilderung denken würde.




Genau so isses!!!!!! Das bei den Pirates Damen einige meines Wissens gesponsort sind und da fahren müssen ist ja hinreichend bekannt.


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

? Wat )) du meinst aber nun nicht den freiplatz, da  sie letztes jahr dort auch gewonnen haben?! Oder was genau meinst du mit gesponsert?


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Ich glaube da weist du mehr als die Mädels, mit denen ich, im übrigen höchst freiwillig, gefahren bin )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gozzitano (7. August 2012)

also, ich bin dieses Jahr das erste Mal solo in Duisburg unterwegs gewesen. War auch meine erste 24-h-Alleinfahrt. Ging mir also in erster Linie darum, einigermaßen durchzukommen und für mich zu ermitteln, wie der Kräfteverschleiß ist und der Konzentrationsverlust.

Ich habe grundsätzlich keine Probleme damit, wenn Halb- oder Vollprofis mitfahren, da ich trotz Sponsoring und besserer Trainingsbedingungen deren Einsatz und Leistung nicht nur akzeptiere und teilweise bewundere.

Für mich ist nur wichtig das Verhalten auf der Rennstrecke. Ein Name ist bereits gefallen, ich kann mich da einklinken. Werde bereits im Manganfeld links überholt als ich auch noch rechts überholt werde und die Fahrerin auch noch den Ellenbogen ausfährt. Ich denke, wie gut oder wie schlecht jemand auch ist, das muss nicht sein. Wobei ich wirklich jedem Platz gelassen habe, der Platz brauchte, ich denke, das gehört für langsamere Fahrer auch dazu, den Kurvenradius außen zu durchfahren, um innen Platz zu lassen. Auf der anderen Seite aber auch bitte daran denken, dass die Solofahrer in der zweiten Hälfte schon einiges hinter sich haben und nicht mehr so frisch sind wie zum Anfang.

Aber es gilt nicht zu meckern, sondern zu trainieren und im nächsten Jahr wieder friedlich anzugreifen.


gozzitano


----------



## bergfloh 7 (7. August 2012)

PirateW schrieb:


> ? Wat )) du meinst aber nun nicht den freiplatz, da  sie letztes jahr dort auch gewonnen haben?! Oder was genau meinst du mit gesponsert?




Fakt ist das im letzten Jahr eine Eurer Mädels zu anderen auf dem Podium gesagt hat , das Sie dort fahren musste, obwohl sie überhaupt gar keinen Bock darauf hatte! Deswegen entstand für mich der Eindruck sie wäre gesponsert. Falls das falsch sein sollte bitte ich hiermit um Entschuldigung !!
Es war eine Super Veranstaltung die aber in den letzten Jahren immer mehr von Leuten beherrscht wird die etwas mehr als Hobbyfahrer sind! Ist ja auch ok wenn das Fahrerniveau besser wird. Das Du aber hier im Forum so auf die Tube drückst ist nicht notwendig und musst daher auch mit Gegenwind rechnen.


----------



## Reinerdir (7. August 2012)

Hmm, klar es ist ein Rennen und von dem was ich hier so lese habe ich selber wenig erlebt.

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist das man immer so fahren sollte das nach Möglichkeit keiner behindert wird. Das das speziell im Rennen nicht immer funktioniert ist mir auch klar. Nur sollte das dann nicht mit Absicht und bei vollem Bewustsein geschehen.


----------



## CC-Freak (7. August 2012)

PirateW schrieb:


> Nur noch semiprofis aufs Treppchen? Das doch Quatsch. Viele von denen, die egal in welcher teamgroesse sie waren, fahren in ganz normalen mtb Marathons nicht mal mit Lizenz. Wir hatten im Damen 8ter zum teil nicht einmal mtb Fahrerinnen bei  und auch bei den Männern wäre mir jetzt.wenige bekannt, die überall in Deutschland alles in Grund und Boden fahren



aha coole Aussage und was ist mit den 8 er Teams oder 4 er oder 2er ???

Alles hobby ........ ?

Die Hälfte von den  Top 3 Platzierten Leuten kenn ich aus den Lizenz Rennen ob ehmalige oder noch aktive.

Mir ist es egal wer da fährt die Herausforderung zählt aber deine Aussage ist nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Fakt ist das im letzten Jahr eine Eurer Mädels zu anderen auf dem Podium gesagt hat , das Sie dort fahren musste, obwohl sie überhaupt gar keinen Bock darauf hatte! Deswegen entstand für mich der Eindruck sie wäre gesponsert. Falls das falsch sein sollte bitte ich hiermit um Entschuldigung !!
> Es war eine Super Veranstaltung die aber in den letzten Jahren immer mehr von Leuten beherrscht wird die etwas mehr als Hobbyfahrer sind! Ist ja auch ok wenn das Fahrerniveau besser wird. Das Du aber hier im Forum so auf die Tube drückst ist nicht notwendig und musst daher auch mit Gegenwind rechnen.



Du, überhaupt kein Ding 

Um es auch einfach mal abzuschließen....es wird und kann doch auch im Grunde keine Lösung dieser frage geben. Und viele hobbyfahrer sind obendrein auch noch stärker als die mit Lizenz. Dann wird über die lizenzfrage diskutiert. Wer sollte? Was ist fair....das sprengt doch auch alles den Rahmen.


----------



## CC-Freak (7. August 2012)

aber das coole an der Sache jedes Jahr die gleiche Diskussion (Semiprofis, Überholmanöver, Platzvergabe...... ) aber Spaß macht es trotzdem


----------



## chantre72 (7. August 2012)

Wir waren dieses Jahr zum zweiten mal dabei und erstaunlich gut platziert 

Ob jetzt Semiprofis Platzierungen wegschnappen, oder nicht ist doch mehr als egal. Am Ende geht es doch hauptsächlich darum, 24 Studen seine Eigenen Grenzen kennen zu lernen.

Ich hatte nur sehr wenige unfaire Situationen auf der Strecke. Insgesamt sind doch die allermeisten sehr fair miteinander umgegangen.

Uns 4en hat es einen Riesenspass gemacht!!!


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

Doch hab was zu meckern....und gleichzeitig zu loben. Pasta Party...Nudeln in Öl, oder arrabiata....nicht so magenfreundlich. Auf anfrage und dem Hinweis, das ich auch kein Fleisch esse wurden mir extra schiere Nudeln so warm gemacht )


----------



## Jäggi (7. August 2012)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Haste natürlich recht. Aber ich bin immer noch ziemlich sickig weil ein absolute topfahrerin wie Yvonne Kraft mich 2009 nach 23 Stunden als ich Solo unterwegs war in die Büsche getreten hat.Und deswegen haben die Profis meiner Meinung nach auf  solch einer Veranstaltung nix zu suchen.


...unzulässige Verallgemeinerung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (7. August 2012)

Jäggi schrieb:


> ...unzulässige Verallgemeinerung....



Statt gegeben euer Ehren. Rudern mal kurz zurück. Wir haben alle unseren Job und können es uns alle nicht leisten wenn wir mit gebrochenen Knochen ein paar Wochen krank feiern. Das es auch anders geht zeigt uns das Siegreiche 2 Team. Gefahren wie die Motorräder und es gibt keine klagen. Schliesslich geht es ausser um die Anerkennung, die "JEDER" Teilnehmer von mir hat nur um Sachpreise. Für mich war es bisher das Beste Rennen seit 2004. Weiter so Stefan


----------



## xysiu33 (7. August 2012)

Recht hast du "md-hammer" - alles ist gut solange es fair bleibt.

Ich wurde ein Mal zur Seite weggeschoben, weil ich die Ideallinie "blockiert" habe. 

Zum Glück lief das Ganze zu schnell und ohne Sturz. Sonst würde ich mir den Fahrer vorknüpfen. 

Alles andere war super. Vor allem das Wetter (abgesehen von der Staublunge ) 

Mein Respekt an alle Solofahrer, welche die 24h duchgehalten haben 

Duisburg: ich komme wieder !


----------



## KILROY (7. August 2012)

Ich kann mich auch nicht beklagen. Schönes Rennen, schönes Wochenende. Der LaPaNo stößt aber echt an seine Kapazitätsgrenzen.

Zum Thema Fairness:

Hier und da mal leichten Reifen- oder einen eher ungewollten Ellenbogenkontakt, das passiert halt. Solange das nicht mit der Absicht geschieht, den anderen aus der Spur zu hauen, ist das für mich okay. 
Ich versuche es zu vermeiden, aber manchmal wirds halt ein wenig eng vor Kurven und absehbar ist das Verhalten des Vordermanns auch nicht immer. 

Wie auch, bei 400 Teams und 8500 Meter Streckenlänge ist alle 21 Meter einer auf'm Rad....

Wenn ich jemanden touchiere gibts danach ein freundliches Wort und so habe ich es fast auch immer selbst erlebt. 

Bin seit 2006 dabei, und 2012 war nicht das letzte Mal. 

Wann war nochmal die Anmeldung für 2013 ?


----------



## le_pierre (7. August 2012)

Nabend Miteinander,
Ich habe es die 24Std von Duisburg nun in 3verschiedenen Disziplinen erlbene dürfen, 8er, solo, 2er und auch als nicht profi, auch wenn es manche gerne anders sehen habe ich dieses Jahr nur einmal ein Überholproblem auf der Strecke gehabt. Man entschuldigt sich und dann geht es weiter mit vorsicht rechts, vorsicht links usw. Dadurch ist zwar meine Stimme noch dahin aber so macht´s dann für ale beteilligten am meisten Spaß.
Profi oder Amateur:
Es gibt keine Profirennen 24Std. Rennen. Wo soll man dann sonst fahren?
Außerdem fand ich es bei meinem ersten 24Std Rad am Ring im Jahr 2004 super das nen Profi am Start war. Ich habe zu ihm aufgeschaut und hatte ein Vorbild. Gut inzwischen kennt man mehr von den Profis aus der Generation aber es hat mich motiviert meinen Radsport zu betreiben.

So will ich mich an dieser Stelle bei allen Teilnehmer bedanken. Denn jeder einzelne trägt dazu bei, dass dieses Event am Leben bleibt und so ein "fest" wird.
Vielen Dank!
Keep Racing!
Pierre


----------



## Jäggi (7. August 2012)

Ich glaube im Großen und Ganzen sind sich alle einig. Was mich zu einem weiteren Punkt bringt: Kommunikation. Und zwar seitens des Veranstalters. Warum wird nicht so etwas wie eine Rennetiquette im Vorfeld veröffentlicht? Da ja ein bunter Mix an Fahrern unterwegs ist könnte das helfen, z.B. so
Spur halten - wer vorne fährt hat das Recht auf seine Spur
Überholen ansagen: "Links" heißt "Ich komme links" und nicht "geh nach links"
Treppe - Kein Überholen beim Anstehen bzw. nur nach Einladung des jeweiligen Vordermanns
Was noch?

Außerdem würde es auch nicht schaden den Startmodus im Vorfeld zu kommunizieren. Dann bräuchte man auch fünf Minuten vor dem Start keine Klimmzüge mit Einführungsrunde zu machen...


----------



## unknownbeats (7. August 2012)

@jägi alles was du ansprichst sind eigentlich normale verhaltensweisen.die leute die sich  nicht dran halten würden sich auch nicht durch eine ettikette dazu bewgen.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (7. August 2012)

Jäggi schrieb:


> Ich glaube im Großen und Ganzen sind sich alle einig. Was mich zu einem weiteren Punkt bringt: Kommunikation. Und zwar seitens des Veranstalters. Warum wird nicht so etwas wie eine Rennetiquette im Vorfeld veröffentlicht? Da ja ein bunter Mix an Fahrern unterwegs ist könnte das helfen, z.B. so
> Spur halten - wer vorne fährt hat das Recht auf seine Spur
> Überholen ansagen: "Links" heißt "Ich komme links" und nicht "geh nach links"
> Treppe - Kein Überholen beim Anstehen bzw. nur nach Einladung des jeweiligen Vordermanns
> ...



Bingo . Gebe dir in allen Punkten recht


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2012)

le_pierre schrieb:


> Nabend Miteinander,
> Ich habe es die 24Std von Duisburg nun in 3verschiedenen Disziplinen erlbene dürfen, 8er, solo, 2er und auch als nicht profi, auch wenn es manche gerne anders sehen habe ich dieses Jahr nur einmal ein Überholproblem auf der Strecke gehabt. Man entschuldigt sich und dann geht es weiter mit vorsicht rechts, vorsicht links usw. Dadurch ist zwar meine Stimme noch dahin aber so macht´s dann für ale beteilligten am meisten Spaß.
> Profi oder Amateur:
> Es gibt keine Profirennen 24Std. Rennen. Wo soll man dann sonst fahren?
> ...


----------



## Honigblume (7. August 2012)

Meine Fotos habe ich gesichtet und bereits die ganz unscharfen, abgeschnittenen und sonstige Fehlfotos aussortiert. Denke, ich lade die spätestens morgen hoch.

Ein paar sind echt schön geworden aber im großen und ganzen wird die "bewegte Fotografie" nicht mein Steckenpferdchen, wobei ich dieses Jahr zufriedener mit bin als letztes Jahr.


----------



## unknownbeats (7. August 2012)

@jägi alles was du ansprichst sind eigentlich normale verhaltensweisen.die leute die sich  nicht dran halten würden sich auch nicht durch eine ettikette dazu bewgen.
mfg


----------



## Jäggi (7. August 2012)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> @jägi alles was du ansprichst sind eigentlich normale verhaltensweisen.die leute die sich  nicht dran halten würden sich auch nicht durch eine ettikette dazu bewgen.
> mfg



Für mich ist das auch "normal" - Ist so ähnlich wie mit den DIMB Trailrules. Für mich auch selbstverständlich, aber eben auch nicht für alle. 
Diejenigen, die sich nicht an Regeln halten wollen, bekommt man auch mit Kommunikation nicht, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber den Unerfahrenen würde es sicher helfen - und es würde für alle eine gemeinsame Basis geschaffen.


----------



## Schwitte (7. August 2012)

So isses!

Viele fahren zum ersten mal in DU mit, bzw. ist es das einzigste Event im Jahr. Da besteht sicherlich noch etwas Aufklärungsbedarf.

Das Startprozedere war diesmal der Flopp überhaupt, die "wer-noch-will-Schlussrunde" war ebenfalls nicht schlecht. Trotzdem wird die Veranstaltung von Jahr zu Jahr immer ein Stück besser.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## RennKröte (7. August 2012)

Also ich finde es prima mit sonne Top Leuten auf nem Rundkurs zu sein und einfach mal über eine längere Zeit hinweg zu sehen, was ein Mensch so leisten kann. In nem Marathon oder 6 Stunden Rennen oder so, bekommt man von deren Fähigkeiten ja allenfalls nur kurz mal was mit. Das ist ja so ähnlich dann gewesen wie "Stars" zum anfassen 

Habt Ihr eigentlich diese Solofahrerin Jana gesehen? Die war auch mal der Kracher fand ich

@Piraten Frau: Also man kann auch einfach im 2er starten ohne großes Trainingspensum. Hab ich auch gemacht. Bin vor Duisburg ab Pfingsten gerade mal 800km auf´s Rad gekommen weil mein Job unerwartet restlos alle Ressourcen gefressen hat. Ich hab aber nie groß Rumgetöhnt und dann einfach nen Rückzieher gemacht. Ich hab stets gesagt ich werde antreten und habe es versucht. Und wenn ich es nicht gepackt hätte, dann hätte ich die "Niederlage" eben ausgesessen und gut. Ich weiß ja nicht was Du rumgetöhnt hast, aber dann hättest auch echt den Mumm haben sollen da durch zu gehen - finde ich!

Wenn es so vielen so wichtig ist ne gute Platzierung zu fahren, dann könnte man doch vieleicht auch so ne Differenzierung zwischen Hobby und Lizenz einbauen oder geht das nicht?

Und so ein Überholregelheft ist bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt - damals hab ich nämlich auch gedacht wenn ich mit "Links" angebrüllt werde heißt das ich muss nach links fahren und dabei wäre ich fast überradelt worden....


----------



## Honigblume (8. August 2012)

Bilder aus Duisburg


----------



## PirateW (8. August 2012)

Hi rennkroete! Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich meinem 2er teampartner sagte (Dezember), das ich nicht starten möchte, war ich an einen Punkt, wo ich nicht mal wusste, ob ich überhaupt nochmal ein Fahrrad anfasse. Da halte ich es für fairer, ihm die Möglichkeit zu geben, früh zeitig anders zu planen. Anstatt das kurz vor knapp zu machen. Ich denk da mehr an andere und denen dann den platz nicht zu versauen. So konnte er Solo  starten. Und ich hatte den Kopf frei dafür, in ruhe zu sondieren, was ich überhaupt noch machen will. Somit hielt ich die kurzfristige zusage für den achter für machbar. Das nur kurz als Erklärung der Ausgangssituation


----------



## PirateW (8. August 2012)

P.s. Mit rumgetoeht meinte Herr Md die  Ankündigung, ich meine es war nach der Anmeldung direkt, eben in diesem jahr, wie auch im letzten zwei mal getan, wieder 2er zu fahren. Mehr nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chantre72 (8. August 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder!! Bin ich der einzige, der sie nicht runterladen kann, oder stelle ich mich nur doof an?


----------



## adisonfire (8. August 2012)

@Honigblume: Vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Bilder! Schade dass ich mich so schnell nicht finde, auch sonst gibt es beim Sportograf wenig Bilder von mir. Ich freu mich über jeden der seine Bilder im Netz zur Verfügung stellt, vielleicht bin ich ja auch mal irgendwo drauf und nicht immer nur meine Teampartner 

Fazit: Geiles Rennen, Diskussionen um Überholmanöver und Semiprofis hin oder her, hier darf niemand in Gefahr geraten bei einem Überholmanöver. Mir ist während des gesamten Rennens hingegen nichts aufgefallen. Ich habe jedoch viele viele Biker gesehen, die zwar auf der Geraden oder Bergauf richtig Dampf machen konnten, aber bei den technischen Parts und engen Kurven einige Probleme hatten. Was ich negativ fand (war das erste Mal in Duisburg), dass man immer von der Wechselzone durch die volle Ausstellermeile tapern musste. Einige waren so aggro und haben sogar schwangere Frauen angeblafft, sie sollen ihren dicken Körper beiseite schieben... ja gibts denn sowas? Meine Freundin guckte mich an und ich konnte nur erwidern: "Sind nicht alle so *******". War mir echt peinlich als Biker.. 

Sonst fand ich das Rennen echt klasse bis auf die 3 platten Reifen von meinem Teampartner. Nach den ersten beiden Runden waren wir spontan Letzter


----------



## Trollboy 67 (8. August 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Bilder aus Duisburg



Danke für die tolle Aufnahme am Monte......



Gruß Frank


----------



## Dumens100 (8. August 2012)

@ Honigblume
auch an Dich vielen Dank für die Arbeit das Du so schöne Bilder von uns gemacht hast


----------



## Dumens100 (10. August 2012)

die ersten Aufnahmen der Drohne
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M7j7dBrL2k&list=UURbBNXf9wk81jj9kgEmBTJw&index=1&feature=plpp_video"]24h Radrennen Duisburg 2012 - Flugdrohne      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Geil


----------



## Power-Valve (10. August 2012)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Auch wenn das ein Jedermannrennen ist verstehe ich nicht warum welche mit den Baumarkträdern, Jeans, Turnschuhen auf der Strecke waren..






Dumens100 schrieb:


> wollte ja auch nur sagen man sollte die Jeans nicht unterschätzen ihn scheint es nicht zu stören, er fält mir jedes Jahr auf, ich könnte mit neer jeans kein Mountenbike fahren, denn anderen habe ich nicht gesehen.



Das war unser Daniel... dieses Jahr hat er 34 Runden im 2er Team (67 Runden, Platz 11) gemacht... letzte Runde in 18:40 

Die Jugend halt, Spandex is uncool... Aber das war kein Baumarktrad, nur nen aelteres Hardtail.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## exto (10. August 2012)

Macht euch mal wieder n bisschen locker 

Ich hab dieses Jahr (außer über mich selbst) nix zu meckern. 

Was die Überhol Rambos angeht: Mit den Jahren entwickelt man Techniken, die dafür sorgen, dass solche Leute so'n Manöver nur ein Mal durchziehen und den Rest des Rennens deutlich friedlicher verbringen.  War aber nur ein-, zweimal nötig, dieses Jahr


----------



## KONI-DU (10. August 2012)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> die ersten Aufnahmen der Drohne
> 24h Radrennen Duisburg 2012 - Flugdrohne      - YouTube
> 
> Geil




ohohhh, bei 0:25 unten an der Spitzkehre


----------



## rener (10. August 2012)

das bist du nicht,dersiehtdoch viel schlanker aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jäggi (10. August 2012)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> die ersten Aufnahmen der Drohne
> 24h Radrennen Duisburg 2012 - Flugdrohne      - YouTube
> 
> Geil



........Der Film wir soooo der Hammer


----------



## Bratwurst123 (12. August 2012)

Eine Woche nach meiner 24h-Premiere möchte ich mich noch einmal für die tolle Stimmung an der Strecke bedanken. AC/DC Kurve war der Hammer, Monte Schlacko haben die vielen Zuschauer erträglicher gemacht. Auch sonst nur nette Erlebnisse auf der Strecke. 

War eine tolle Veranstaltung! Daumen hoch!


----------



## gozzitano (12. August 2012)

uns für die vielen freundlichen Helfer an der Strecke - insbesondere bei der Verpflegungsstation -  doppelt Daumen hoch.

Danke und bis zum nächsten Jahr, dann wird mit supporter angegriffen.


gozzitano


----------



## Team-D (13. August 2012)

Das Rennen war wie immer super. Die Strecke war auch gut, wenn es auch keine richtige Mountainbike Strecke ist, aber für die Art des Rennens und die Zusammenstellung der Fahrer ist sie optimal. Die Stimmung war bestens und die Atmosphäre im ganzen Landschaftspark einmalig. 

Was allerdings wie immer super schlecht war, das war ist die "Pasta Party". Die Nudeln waren wie jedes Jahr das Letzte. Warum wird das nicht mal verbessert? 

Wir sind nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, gar keine Frage. 
Allerdings werden wir im Herbst bei der Anmeldung nur ein 4er Team melden. Wie einige von euch an dem Wochenende vor Ort oder hier erfahren haben, hatten wir für unsere beiden übrigen 4er Teamplätze nicht eine einzige Anfrage, nachdem wir sie schon um 70% reduziert hatten. Das war dieses Jahr so schlecht wie nie zuvor. Auch für nur 30 Prozent des original Preises hatte kein Team mehr interesse die Plätze zu übernehmen. Selbst auf der Skyder Webseite standen am Freitag zum Eventstart noch 10 oder 11 ganze Teams auf der Liste die zu vergeben waren. 

Vielleicht kann man das ja irgendwie noch optimieren. 

Ansonsten


----------



## Schwitte (13. August 2012)

Team-D schrieb:


> D
> 
> Vielleicht kann man das ja irgendwie noch optimieren.



Wie willst du das optimieren? 
Kann doch keiner was dafür, wenn ihr mehr Teams meldet, als ihr Fahrer habt. Da müsst ihr euch letztendlich selber drum kümmern. So kurz vor Start bekommt man noch max ein 2er-Team los, evtl. mal ein 1er.

Ist aber jedes Jahr dasselbe. Erst wird sich um die Startplätze geprügelt und geblockt, einige der wirklich willigen schmoren auf der Warteliste. Dann herrscht bis wenige Wochen vor Rennbeginn absolute Ruhe, bis die Verhökerei wieder los geht. 

Wenn ich nicht ausreichend trainiert bin, nehme ich ich nicht an so einem Rennen teil, das kann ich nicht in 4 Wochen aufholen. Und Spaßteams, die evtl. kurzfristig zugreifen würden, findet man leider immer weniger in Duisburg, dafür ist das Level inzwischen zu hoch.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Joe Spacey (15. August 2012)

Ich fands auch wieder supergeil. Die Strecke ist eh gut, einfach abwechslungsreich. Die Verpflegung im Ziel war auch top, immer war alles da und freundlich noch dazu. Die Zuschauer haben gerade am Monte Schlacko im letzten Drittel des Rennens uns alle angepeitscht und das letzte aus den müden Oberschenkeln rausgeholt 

Kritikpunkt: Finisherpräsent ! Das gleiche Handtuch wie im letzten Jahr (bis auf die Jahreszahl) :-(  
Ein T-Shirt finde ich immer besser, muss ja nicht immer froschgrün sein ;-) 
Aber das ist nur ne Kleinigkeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (16. August 2012)

Wann ist eigentlich Anmeldestart fürs nächste Jahr ??


----------



## Schwitte (16. August 2012)

Kannst es nicht abwarten? 
Hab jetzt noch den Dreck von diesem Jahr in Klamotten hängen....

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## KILROY (16. August 2012)

Waschen hilft...

Anmeldung 2013 ist - glaube ich gelesen zu haben - ab 29.09.2013 möglich.


----------



## KILROY (16. August 2012)

KILROY schrieb:


> - ab 29.09.2013 möglich.



wieso kann ich das nicht editieren... ? egal, ich meine natürlich 2012


----------



## unknownbeats (16. August 2012)

wo hast du das  mit der anmeldung für 2013 gesehen kann im netz nix dazu finden?
mfg


----------



## Bratwurst123 (16. August 2012)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> wo hast du das  mit der anmeldung für 2013 gesehen kann im netz nix dazu finden?
> mfg



http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/dateien/dui12/Teilnahmebedingungen_A_Z__dui12.pdf

Schau mal in der Datei ganz ans Ende. Da steht es 

Gruss,
RaceWurst


----------



## unknownbeats (16. August 2012)

thx


----------



## wogru (16. August 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Kannst es nicht abwarten?
> Hab jetzt noch den Dreck von diesem Jahr in Klamotten hängen....
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Ich will nur sicher sein das ich im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei bin, dieses Jahr hat es aus pers. Gründen nicht geklappt.



KILROY schrieb:


> wieso kann ich das nicht editieren... ? egal, ich meine natürlich 2012





Bratwurst123 schrieb:


> http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/dateien/dui12/Teilnahmebedingungen_A_Z__dui12.pdf
> 
> Schau mal in der Datei ganz ans Ende. Da steht es
> 
> ...


Danke für die Info !!


----------



## badboy-rudi (19. August 2012)

Hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder aus Duisburg:
http://youtu.be/d4PHIwwBhcs


----------



## PirateW (20. August 2012)

Joe Spacey schrieb:


> Kritikpunkt: Finisherpräsent ! Das gleiche Handtuch wie im letzten Jahr (bis auf die Jahreszahl) :-(
> Ein T-Shirt finde ich immer besser, muss ja nicht immer froschgrün sein ;-)
> Aber das ist nur ne Kleinigkeit...


 
Und gerade über das Handtuch hab ich mich gefreut wien Schnitzel  Das aus 2011 ist noch wie neu....Quali super!!!  Socken wären mal toll, kann man nicht genug haben finde ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milo0706 (20. August 2012)

Das mit dem Handtuch war glaube nur eine Aufforderung, dass wir uns nach 24H endlich mal waschen sollten, da wir alle verdreckt und stinkig waren :-D


----------



## Schwitte (21. August 2012)

Ich war nur "stinkig" über die doofe Startrunde.

Nächstes Jahr macht es Skyder sicherlich besser und teilt die Fahrer direkt in gescheite Sektoren ein, so wie wir es von anderen Marathons gewöhnt sind.
Dann noch 100 Gießkannen an die Zuschauer verteilt, haben wir das Problem mit dem Staub auch schon gelöst, sind wir auch nicht mehr so "schwatt".

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## unknownbeats (21. August 2012)

hatte eigentlich auch viel schlimmes über die einführungsrunde gehört -von wegen schlaue fahrer lassen ihre teamkollegen fahren ....- ich bin im 2er (also recht weit vorne) gestartet bin aber super durchgekommen.....
mfg


----------



## Bratwurst123 (21. August 2012)

Neues zum 2013er Rennen:

http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=124&e=3809&r=1174

Jetzt doch wieder am ersten August Wochenende (in der Teilnehmer PDF war mal die Rede vom 10. / 11.).


----------



## Hoppser (22. August 2012)

.... auch wir fanden die diesjährige Veranstaltung mehr als nur und gut gelungen, es war wieder ein wahres Fest aller Bike-Sportfreunde und Interessierte! 

Danke an alle, welche zu dem Gelingen dieses Events beigetragen als auch ermöglicht haben.


Edit: .... ganz besonders natürlich, den klasse Zuschauern, Danke.


----------



## Dumens100 (19. November 2012)

weiß jemand wann der Film Nacht der Revanche fertig ist


----------



## Schwitte (19. November 2012)

Gute Frage! Würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Bergziege3 (19. November 2012)

Ende des Jahres


----------



## Bergziege3 (20. November 2012)

Doch nicht. Verschoben auf 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege3 (20. November 2012)

Hier der Auszug aus der Mitteilung:


_*Liebe Racer und Racerinen,

zuerst einmal vielen Dank für das große Interesse an unserem Filmprojekt. Ich habe soviel Mails bekommen die mich bestärken das ein solches Filmprojekt längst überfällig war. Es treibt uns an die "Nacht der Revanche" emotional noch greifbarer zu machen. 

Also.......es gibt gute und es gibt weniger gute Nachrichten. Die weniger gute zu erst. Der Film wird erst Anfang 2013 fertig sein. Dies liegt in erster Linie an einem sehr aufwendigen Schnitt und an den Rechten an Bild und Ton. Auch eine weitere Verwertung steht noch nicht fest.

Die gute Nachricht, es wird nach jetzigem Stand im Juni/ Juli 2013 eine große Premierenfeier mit vielen Promis aus der Szene geben, zu der wir auch einen ausgewählten Kreis an Facebook-Fans einladen werden. Das genaue Verfahren überlegen wir uns noch. 

Und es gibt aber auch noch eine weitere gute Nachricht! 

Alle die bei der Premierenfeier nicht dabei sein können, haben die Möglichkeit den Film auf Blue-Ray zu bewundern. Es gibt Gespräche, dass dieser Film das Finisher-Präsent 2013 wird. 

Aber alles noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern. Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden und verspreche Euch das ein oder andere GIVE-AWAY. 
*_


----------



## Dumens100 (21. November 2012)

wo kriegst Du die Infos her


----------



## Bergziege3 (21. November 2012)

Facebook


----------



## Christer (21. November 2012)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> wo kriegst Du die Infos her



https://www.facebook.com/#!/NachtDerRevanche?fref=ts


----------



## Dumens100 (21. November 2012)

ah Danke
dort habe ich nicht nachgeschaut


----------



## unknownbeats (22. November 2012)

die blue ray als finisher present würde ich sehr geil finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

